# هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2007)

_*بسم ربنا يسوع


لكل شخص قصة حب عاش فيها 

وتعايش معها بكل تفاصيلها 
واحداثها 

ضحك منها ايااااااااام 

وبكا منها بعض الاحيان 

وسعد بهاااا وحلق في عالم المحبين ايامن وليالي 

ورسم خطوط للحظات اللقاء 

ولكن ......!!!

بعضنا ختم هذه القصه باجمل ا لنهايات 

وبعضنا انتهى حبه
بالفراق 

وبزواج الحبيب ... من شخص اخر 


والان توقفوا معي وفكروا بكل جديه !!!!


اذا دعتك حبيبتك او حبيبك الى حضور زواجها او زواجه !!..؟؟ هل سوف تحضر ؟؟


وبرر موقفك اذا رفضت واذكر السبب اذا وافقت الحضور ؟؟*_


----------



## esambraveheart (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*طبعا لا
و هي تبقي قليلة الادب لو عزمتني
و بالنسبه لي انا لو انا العريس مش ممكن طبعا اعزمها و لو ان ده علي عيني  و اول حاجه حاعملها اني اتمم الاكليل من غير ماهي ماتاخد خبر خالص
لان اللي بيحب واحد ما يحبش يشوفه بيتالم  و ما يتمنالوش الالم.
و معني انها تعزمني علي فرحها انها عايزه تقطع في قلبي بسكينه تلمه
و كمان معني تاني اخطر بكتير من الاول
معني ان واحده تعزم واحد -كان في يوم من الايام حبيبها -علي فرحها   ..حاجه من اتنين:
اولا : يا اما لسه بتفكر فيه  و بتحبه..بدليل انها عايزه تشوفه لاخر لحظه بيتالم بسبب حبها اما انتقاما منه لانه ماقدرش الحب ده  او تشفي فيه  لانها هياللي ماكانتش تستاهل الحب ده.. وفي الحاله دي يبقي عريس الغفله  اعمي.. و ما عرفش ينقي الست اللي تعيش مخلصه ليه طول العمر
ثانيا :  يا اما هي بتعتبره كلب و حجر و مش بني ادم و لا قيمه لمشاعره علي الاطلاق..يتالم و الا حتي يتحرق..مش مهم..المهم انها تثبت لعريسها ان الموضوع القديم مات و انتهي و ان الحبيب السابق لا يتعدي مكانة الاخ حاليا...و كله كدب
حانكدب علي نفسنا ليه..هي دي الحقيقه..و اتحدى  اي واحد  او  واحده  يقول غير كده​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

_*شكرا على رأيك يا عصام مع انه صعب شوية....
وبعدين ايه هى تبقى قليلة الادب دى :t32:
وبعدين طالما حصل الفراق بينكم ماعتقدتش انها ممكن تفكر زى مابتقول انت 
شكرا لمرورك يا جميل ونورت الموضوع*_​


----------



## esambraveheart (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

سوري 
الموضوع اصله حساس و انتي طلبتي الصراحه  و انا ماعرفش اكون بارد في المواضيع اللي زى دي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



esambraveheart قال:


> سوري
> الموضوع اصله حساس و انتي طلبتي الصراحه  و انا ماعرفش اكون بارد في المواضيع اللي زى دي



_*يا باشا ولا يهمك...
احنا اهم حاجة عندنا الصراحة مع ان صراحتك :act23:
ماعلينا ماعلينا هههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## فادية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

موضوع جميل عزيزتي مرمر 
وانا حصل معايا الموقف دا ورحت الفرح  مع اهلي ااااااخر شياكة  :smil12: وطبعا اهله تملكتهم حاله ذهول لما شافوني ففرحه  فرحانه ومبسوطة (على فكرة هو كان قريبنا من بعيد واهلي واهله كانو عارفين بالحب الي كان بينا )
وشاركته هو واهله  فرحتهم  ودا كان لعده اسباب  هقولهالك 
 اولا  لانه ما اخدش قرار الزواج من التانيه بنفسه دا كان بتاثير من اخته الكبيرة 
ثانيا مراته مكانتش احسن  مني بولا حاجة خصوصا نفسيتها صعبه جدا وطبعها كمان 
ثالثا كنت عارفه ان هو هيحس بالغلط الي عمله بحق نفسه اولا وبحقي ثانيا  ودا حصل فعلا لاني  قبل ما اسيب العراق ربنا دبر  موقف كنت انا واخوية في مكان وكان هو موجود  واستغل فرصه ان اخوية  انشغل شوية وجالي واعتذر مني  
رابعا  كنت متاكدة ان هو بيحبني انا وقالهالي في  يوم فرحه لما  رحت  اباركله 
واهم من كل دا انا مؤمنه جداااااااااااااااا ان ربنا هو  الي بيقرر مصير كل انسان لما هو خير له  ولما ربنا كتب لي  الخروج  لاوربا  كان فعلا خير ليا  لاني لو كنت اتجوزته كان زماني بعاني من ظروف  العراق العصيبة  معاه  مع  اطفالي.
ميرسي عزيزتي على موضوعك الجميل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

_*بجد أنتى شخصية روعة جدا جدا يا فادية...
أنا شكلى هحسدك ههههههههههههه
بس انا فعلا لو حصل معايا نفس الموقف ده هعمل زيك بالظبط 
وايه اللى هيمنعنى من انى اروح..
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل ده يا فادية وانا معجبة بردك ده جدا جدا جدا :yahoo:
ونورتى الموضوع يا جميل  *_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

انا هحضر 

لان اللى بيحب شخص بيحبلة الخير دايمآ و يسعد بسعادتة

و البى دعوتة و طلبة حتى لو كان دا اخر طلب منة لية

و اهنية و اتمنالة السعادة من قلبى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



فادية قال:


> موضوع جميل عزيزتي مرمر
> 
> وانا حصل معايا الموقف دا ورحت الفرح مع اهلي ااااااخر شياكة :smil12: وطبعا اهله تملكتهم حاله ذهول لما شافوني ففرحه فرحانه ومبسوطة (على فكرة هو كان قريبنا من بعيد واهلي واهله كانو عارفين بالحب الي كان بينا )
> وشاركته هو واهله فرحتهم ودا كان لعده اسباب هقولهالك
> ...


 
ربنا يديكى و يعوضك يا غالية :flowers: :new5: :94:


----------



## فادية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> _*بجد أنتى شخصية روعة جدا جدا يا فادية...*_
> 
> _*أنا شكلى هحسدك ههههههههههههه*_
> _*بس انا فعلا لو حصل معايا نفس الموقف ده هعمل زيك بالظبط *_
> ...


ميرسي يا عزيزتي مرمر :blush2:
ويا حبيبتي احسديني براحتك :99:
لاني مش  بؤمن بالحسد اساسا :t17:​


----------



## فادية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ربنا يديكى و يعوضك يا غالية :flowers: :new5: :94:


تسلمي يا قمر ربنا  يهنيكي ويبارك حياتك واسرتك​


----------



## the servant (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

سلام ونعمة مرمر,,

موضوع حلو كتير وحساس بالنسبة لناس كتير انا اعرفهم مروا بالتجربة دي وللاسف حطمتهم 
اما بالنسبة ليا فمقدرش احكي في اشيا انا مجربتهاش بس اعتقد اني لو مريت بالموضوع
دة اكيد هاكون مبسوط ان الشخص اللي كنت بحبة في يوم من الايام سعيد لان الحب مش 
تملك الحب تضحية واعتقد ان رب المجد يسوع علمنا درس عمرنا مش راح ننساة في تضحية المحبين مع اختلاف الوضع طبعا بس صدقيني اللي بيحب صح اكيد هايسامح ويفرح للي بيحبة حتي لو مش كان معاة

رب المجد يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

انا عن نفسى أااااكيد هرررروح وهاخد معايا أجمل بوكيه ورد فى الدنياا والسبب بسييط جداً .....انى هكووون بتمناله كل الخير والسعاااده  وهبقى عايزه اشااركه فرحته حتى لو مكنتش شرريكه فيها ...لان اللى بيحب حد من قلبه بيبقى عايز يشوووفه مبسووط وده كفااايه ......ميرررسى يا مرموره على الموووضوع الجاامد ده وربناا معااكى ياا قمررر .


----------



## mansor1_2000 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*المحبة شجرة لها جذور ضاربة فى داخل النفس والقلب فلا نستطيع قلعها بسهولة*
*أيضا المحبة شجرة مثمرة ومن ثمارها المغفرة وحب الخير للآخر وتمنى السعادة لها وما يفرحها يفرحنى 0 *
*وطبيعى أروح الفرح وافرح لفرحتها*
*لانه أولا وأخيرا كل شئ بيتم بارادة ربنا*
*فما جمعّه الله لا يفرقه انسان* 
*شكراااا يا مرمر على هذا الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## وليم تل (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

بالقطع احضر الفرح وافرح معهم
فالحب عطاء وليس انانية
والمحب يتمنى لحبيبة السعادة حتى ولو كانت مع غيرة
وهنا يتحول الحب لصداقة رائعة
وشكرا مرمر
على موضوعك الجميل
مودتى


----------



## esambraveheart (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*




فادية قال:



موضوع جميل عزيزتي مرمر 

كنت عارفه ان هو هيحس بالغلط الي عمله بحق نفسه اولا وبحقي ثانيا  ودا حصل فعلا لاني  قبل ما اسيب العراق ربنا دبر  موقف كنت انا واخوية في مكان وكان هو موجود  واستغل فرصه ان اخوية  انشغل شوية وجالي واعتذر مني  
رابعا  كنت متاكدة ان هو بيحبني انا وقالهالي في  يوم فرحه لما  رحت  اباركله​

أنقر للتوسيع...


شفتي ازاي يا مرمر ان كلامي صح ...سوري يا فاديه
بس الراجل اللي يعمل كده  يبقي مزدوج الشخصيه و مش امين و ما يستاهلش مراته اللي اتجوزها
ازاي المحترم في يوم فرحه  و اول يوم في حياة مراته  الزوجيه معاه تجيله عين  يصارح واحده  تانيه بحبه ليها ؟؟؟؟؟مش برضه ده يبقي راجل مش امين؟؟؟ و بعدين ايه ذنب المسكينه مراته في حركاته الصبيانيه و عدم احترامه للرباط المقدس اللي بينه و بينها؟؟؟و هل يا اختي فاديه انتي لو كنتي مكان مراته في اللحظه دي مش كنتي حاتحسي بانه بيخونك بتصرفه ده لانه لازال بيفكر في حبيبته الاولانيه و مش قادر ينساها؟؟؟؟
بامانة ربنا لو ان مرات الجدع ده كانت اختي انا كنت قلعته بدلة الاكليل و ضربته بكرسي علي دماغه و ميت شللوت قدام الكل لانهمايستاهلشي الست اللي حاتسلمه روحها و اللي المفروض يكون امين معاها  و عليها في نفس الوقت​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​​​


----------



## فادية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



esambraveheart قال:


> > *شفتي ازاي يا مرمر ان كلامي صح ...سوري يا فاديه*
> > *بس الراجل اللي يعمل كده يبقي مزدوج الشخصيه و مش امين و ما يستاهلش مراته اللي اتجوزها*
> > *ازاي المحترم في يوم فرحه و اول يوم في حياة مراته الزوجيه معاه تجيله عين يصارح واحده تانيه بحبه ليها ؟؟؟؟؟مش برضه ده يبقي راجل مش امين؟؟؟ و بعدين ايه ذنب المسكينه مراته في حركاته الصبيانيه و عدم احترامه للرباط المقدس اللي بينه و بينها؟؟؟و هل يا اختي فاديه انتي لو كنتي مكان مراته في اللحظه دي مش كنتي حاتحسي بانه بيخونك بتصرفه ده لانه لازال بيفكر في حبيبته الاولانيه و مش قادر ينساها؟؟؟؟*
> >
> ...


----------



## esambraveheart (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

* رايي انا متمسك بيه و شايف انه مش غلط لانه الحقيقه
راي كل واحد هو حر فيه.. و ربنا هو  اللي بيحاسب الناس علي ضمايرهم
ياريت ننسي الموضوع ده   و تنسي يا اختي فاديه اني علقت عليه اصلا
 لاني مش عاوز حد يكون زعلان مني...
بس​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

ايه العفريته عقلت ولا ايه يا جدعان 
مرمر بتكتب مواضيع جامدة قوى 
و ده احنا واثقين فيها وفى مواضيعها
لكن موضوع شائك كده 
جديدة منك يا مرمورة بس بجد جميييييييييييل

و بعدين يا ناس هدوا اللعب شوية مش كده 
اختنا مرمر حطت موضوع وطلبت رائى الناس فيه 
و المفروض ان رائيى الواحد ملك شخصى ليه 
و مش من حق حد تانى يتدخل فيه

انا عن نفسى مريت بالتجربة دى
و كانت انسانة مرتبط بيها عاطفيا لدرجة كبيرة 
و ما حصلش نصيب و علاقتنا اتقطعت رغم اننا كنا فى كلية واحدة 
لكن اتفاجئت يوم فرحها حد من اصدقائنا
 بلغنى بدعوتها لى على الأكليل على حد زميلنا
روحت الفرح 
لأنى احترمت فيها انها قدرتنى بالعزومة 
و احترمت ان الأنسانة دى اكيد مش ليا 
يبقى ليه ما احضرش 
و سلمت عليها عادى خالص و باركت لها من قلبى فعلا 
لأنى واثق ان الأكليل بيبقى فى السما قبل الأرض 
و ربنا مش هيجوز واحد لغير مراته
ميرسييييى يا مرمر على الموضوع و تسلمى يا عفريتة يا قمر
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا هحضر
> 
> لان اللى بيحب شخص بيحبلة الخير دايمآ و يسعد بسعادتة
> 
> ...



_*ميرسى يا فراشة على رايك وانا متفقة معاكى جدا جدا
نورتى الموضوع ياجميل*_​


----------



## *malk (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

انا طبعا هحضر الفرح يا مرمر

دا لو كنت لسة عايشة يعنى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



frai قال:


> اما بالنسبة ليا فمقدرش احكي في اشيا انا مجربتهاش بس اعتقد اني لو مريت بالموضوع
> دة اكيد هاكون مبسوط ان الشخص اللي كنت بحبة في يوم من الايام سعيد لان الحب مش
> تملك الحب تضحية واعتقد ان رب المجد يسوع علمنا درس عمرنا مش راح ننساة في تضحية المحبين مع اختلاف الوضع طبعا بس صدقيني اللي بيحب صح اكيد هايسامح ويفرح للي بيحبة حتي لو مش كان معاة



_*ميرسى جدا يا فراى على رايك الجميل ده 
بس صدقيني اللي بيحب صح اكيد هايسامح ويفرح للي بيحبة حتي لو مش كان معاة
الجملة دى بجد هى المفروض تكون اساس المناقشة فى الموضوع ده 
ميرسى فراى ونورت الموضوع ياجميل*_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



Dona Nabil قال:


> انا عن نفسى أااااكيد هرررروح وهاخد معايا أجمل بوكيه ورد فى الدنياا والسبب بسييط جداً .....انى هكووون بتمناله كل الخير والسعاااده  وهبقى عايزه اشااركه فرحته حتى لو مكنتش شرريكه فيها ...لان اللى بيحب حد من قلبه بيبقى عايز يشوووفه مبسووط وده كفااايه ......ميرررسى يا مرموره على الموووضوع الجاامد ده وربناا معااكى ياا قمررر .



_*ميرسى جدا يا دونا لرأيك الجميل ده وانا بردوا متفقة معاكى جدا جدا
نورتى الموضوع يا جميل*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



mansor1_2000 قال:


> *المحبة شجرة لها جذور ضاربة فى داخل النفس والقلب فلا نستطيع قلعها بسهولة*
> *أيضا المحبة شجرة مثمرة ومن ثمارها المغفرة وحب الخير للآخر وتمنى السعادة لها وما يفرحها يفرحنى 0 *
> *وطبيعى أروح الفرح وافرح لفرحتها*
> *لانه أولا وأخيرا كل شئ بيتم بارادة ربنا*
> ...



_*ميرسى لرأيك وكلامك الرائع يا منصور وانا بردوا متفقة معاك 
نورت الموضوع يا جميل*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> بالقطع احضر الفرح وافرح معهم
> فالحب عطاء وليس انانية
> والمحب يتمنى لحبيبة السعادة حتى ولو كانت مع غيرة
> وهنا يتحول الحب لصداقة رائعة
> ...



_*ميرسى لرايك يا وليم بس انا احب اعلق على حاجة...
انا شايفة انه من الصعب ان الحب يتحول لصداقة رائعة زى ما قولت 
حتى لو الحب اللى بينا انتهى 
لان انا اكيد لما اشوفه كصديق اكيد هفتكر ايام حبى معاه 
وانا من وجهة نظرى ان دى هتعتبر خيانة منى لشريك حياتى او العكس
نورت الموضوع يا جميل*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ايه العفريته عقلت ولا ايه يا جدعان
> مرمر بتكتب مواضيع جامدة قوى
> و ده احنا واثقين فيها وفى مواضيعها
> لكن موضوع شائك كده
> ...



_*لا طبعا يا يوحنا معقلتش ولا حاجة بس قلت ناخد شوية جد بقى كفاية هزار بعد اذنك يا باشا طبعا ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لرايك يا يوحنا وانت بجد شخصية رائعة وتستاهل كل خير واكيد ربنا هيعوضك بالاحسن بس متنساش تعزمنى ههههههههه
نورت الموضوع يا يوحنا باشا*_​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

كل الكلام الحلو ده ليا انا خير اللهم اجعله خير 
يبقى هتقطعينى فى الترفيهى يا قمر 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس بجد تسلم لنا افكارك و مواضيعك الجميلة 
و بعدين بتستأزنى منى 
يا قمر ده انتى تؤمرى وانا انفذ على طول 
ربنا يحافظ عليكى يا عفريتة​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

_*أسمحوا لى انا بقى اقول رأيى...
أنا شايفة ان الانسان اللى بيحب صعب عليه انه ممكن يكره 
وخصوصا الشخص اللى كان فى يوم من الايام حبيبه 
وأكيد انا هتمنى له السعادة والخير معايا او مع غيرى 
مش يمكن مش هيلاقى السعادة معايا...
فأكيد طبعا لو حصل الموقف ده معايا هروح واحضر وهفرح له كمان 

ميرسى لرأيك يا مرمر ونورتى الموضوع هههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



keky قال:


> انا طبعا هحضر الفرح يا مرمر
> 
> دا لو كنت لسة عايشة يعنى



_*ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا كيكى بس انشاء الله هتكونى عايشة وابقى روحى غظيه كمان 
وبعدين فى حد ممكن يعمل كده مع كيكى القمر دى 
لا ابعتله وانا هقوم بلازم هههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا قمر ونورتى ​*_


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

طب انا صغيور لسة بادري يا مرمر وعلي العموم ههههههههههههههههه هحضرة طبعا هههههههههههههههههههههههههه وهجيب لها هدية اصلي معنديش دم تصدقي باية اول موضوع متتكلميش فية عن الرجالة ايوة كدة خليكي بنت مطيعة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



marounandrew قال:


> طب انا صغيور لسة بادري يا مرمر وعلي العموم ههههههههههههههههه هحضرة طبعا هههههههههههههههههههههههههه وهجيب لها هدية اصلي معنديش دم تصدقي باية اول موضوع متتكلميش فية عن الرجالة ايوة كدة خليكي بنت مطيعة



_*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اندروا باشا ليك وحشة ياواد 
تصدق المنتدى منور من غيرك قصدى مظلم هههههههههههه
ماشى شكرا على رايك يا صغيور انت وليه معندكش دم كل اللى دخل الموضوع رايه من رايك يا صغيور 

مانا قلت بقى اندروا مش بيدخل فقررت اعمل هدنة شوية على الرجاله بس الحمدلله انك بتدخل اهو كده هفك الهدنة ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا صغيور ونورت الموضوع 
ويلا بقى روح ذااااكر ياد :smil15:*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

_وبعد عرض الموضوع الساخن ده اعزائى المشاهدين 
وشفنا راى كل واحد مع الاختلاف فى الاراء 
الا انها كانت مباراة حوارية نقاشية جميلة 
وسوف يتم اعلان النتيجة على الجمهور....



النتيجة وصلت....
قبل اعلان النتيجة انا بشكر كل الاراء المهمة الرائعة اللى انا شفتها 
وبقولهم شرفتوا موضعى...

بسم الله...
كانت نتيجة المباراة الهامة اللى عرضناها عليكم دى هى كالتالى...
فادية 
فراشة  
دونا
فراى 
منصور 
وليم 
كيكى 
يوحنا 
اندروا 
ومرمر انا طبعا 
أحرزوا هزيمة ساحقة ساحقة على العضو الغلبان عصام 
وهى بان الكل وافق على الحضور ماعدا هو الوحيد اللى اعترض 
بنقولك نورتنا يا عصام وهرد لك فى المباراة القادمة 

كانت معكم مرمر من امام احد النوادى الحوارية 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههه_​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

انا بردو ليا رأى يا مرمر فى الموضوع

استنى متقفليش!!!!!

بالنوسبة للموضوع دة يعنى نسبى

بس انا علافكرة ممكن احضر الفرح

بس دة فى حاااااالة واحدة بس




انو يكون الفرح فية بوفية اكل جاااااامد:smile01


نيههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاااااااااى​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



سلام المسيح معكي يا مرمر

الموضوع عمره ماكان نسبي..

لان مافيش حبيبين سابوا بعض من غير مشاكل..

ومافيش حد هيروح فرح التاني مهما كان السبب


----------



## esambraveheart (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*

marmar_maroo قال:



وبعد عرض الموضوع الساخن ده اعزائى المشاهدين 
وشفنا راى كل واحد مع الاختلاف فى الاراء 
الا انها كانت مباراة حوارية نقاشية جميلة 
وسوف يتم اعلان النتيجة على الجمهور....



النتيجة وصلت....
قبل اعلان النتيجة انا بشكر كل الاراء المهمة الرائعة اللى انا شفتها 
وبقولهم شرفتوا موضعى...

بسم الله...
كانت نتيجة المباراة الهامة اللى عرضناها عليكم دى هى كالتالى...
فادية 
فراشة  
دونا
فراى 
منصور 
وليم 
كيكى 
يوحنا 
اندروا 
ومرمر انا طبعا 
أحرزوا هزيمة ساحقة ساحقة على العضو الغلبان عصام 
وهى بان الكل وافق على الحضور ماعدا هو الوحيد اللى اعترض 
بنقولك نورتنا يا عصام وهرد لك فى المباراة القادمة 

كانت معكم مرمر من امام احد النوادى الحوارية 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا يا مرمر انا ما اتهزمتش و لاحاجه لكن انا انسحبت عشان ما اخسرش حد لكن انا شخصيا لوعرفت ان خطيبتي عزمت حبيبها السابق في يوم فرحنا ابسط شئ ممكن اعمله اني ارمي  لها الدبله في وشها و اروح اجيب الكاهن اللي عمل الخطوبه عشان يفسخها في يوم الاكليل ده اذا ماكانش هو اللي بيكلل .. لان معنى انها تعزمه انها لسه بتفكر فيه و مش قادره تحترم الحياه الزوجيه اللي هي داخله عليها و لا عامله قيمه لقدسية الارتباط ..فما بالك لو وقفت تقول له في يوم اكليلي " انا باحبك انت" ..شوفي انتي بقي  ايه اللي ممكن يحصل للاتنين
و الموضوع باختصار..انه المفروض مع بداية حياه زوجيه للجسد الواحد المكون من الرجل و المراه ..كل ما مضي  و ماسبق من علاقات مهما كانت قويه و عميقه و طويلة الاجل لابد ان يموت فورا و يدفن علي اعتاب الكنيسه قبل الدخول للاكليل و ينسي الي الابد  ..لان الواحد لازم يكون مع نفسه و مع الطرف الاخر اللي حايرتبط  بيه  امام الله  ...والا   فالاحسن عدم دخول الاكليل و العوده للحبيب او الحبيبه السابقه ..لان الازدواجيه في الموضوع ده هي نوع من الخيانه الفكريه ..و علي راي المثل..صاحب بالين كداب​*


----------



## esambraveheart (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



> لان الواحد لازم يكون مع نفسه و مع الطرف الاخر اللي حايرتبط  بيه  امام الله


سقط سهوا 

*لان الواحد لازم يكون امين مع نفسه و مع الطرف الاخر اللي حايرتبط  بيه امام الله ..مش بس امام الناس ​*


----------



## ميرنا (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

الموضوع مؤلم جداا بس انا عن نفسى حتى مش فرح كخطوبة مش ممكن احضر ازاى اصلا فهمونى ازاى ممكن تحضرو انسانة او انسان حبيتة بكل كيانك يجى عليك يوم تفترق اى كان السبب وتحضر خطوبتة او فرح لا صعبة جداا هيكون هو بيتجوز وانا بتجنز بتهزرو ازاى ممكن تحضرو يلهوى انا اروح فيها 
صعبة اوى مستحيل كمان


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ايه العفريته عقلت ولا ايه يا جدعان ​
> مرمر بتكتب مواضيع جامدة قوى
> و ده احنا واثقين فيها وفى مواضيعها
> لكن موضوع شائك كده
> ...


 
ربنا يعوضك ببنت زى القمرررررررر :flowers:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> _*ميرسى يا فراشة على رايك وانا متفقة معاكى جدا جدا*_
> 
> 
> _*نورتى الموضوع ياجميل*_​


 
دا نورك انتى يا قمر

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل دا :flowers:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> _وبعد عرض الموضوع الساخن ده اعزائى المشاهدين _
> 
> _وشفنا راى كل واحد مع الاختلاف فى الاراء _
> _الا انها كانت مباراة حوارية نقاشية جميلة _
> ...




يحيا العدل يحيا العدل :ura1:

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> الموضوع مؤلم جداا بس انا عن نفسى حتى مش فرح كخطوبة مش ممكن احضر ازاى اصلا فهمونى ازاى ممكن تحضرو انسانة او انسان حبيتة بكل كيانك يجى عليك يوم تفترق اى كان السبب وتحضر خطوبتة او فرح لا صعبة جداا هيكون هو بيتجوز وانا بتجنز بتهزرو ازاى ممكن تحضرو يلهوى انا اروح فيها
> صعبة اوى مستحيل كمان


 
عارفة يا ميرنا فى الموضوع دا بالزات هى بتفرق حسب الشخصية 

فية بنت تقدر تروح و فية بنت ماتقدرش


----------



## esambraveheart (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> الموضوع مؤلم جداا بس انا عن نفسى حتى مش فرح كخطوبة مش ممكن احضر ازاى اصلا فهمونى ازاى ممكن تحضرو انسانة او انسان حبيتة بكل كيانك يجى عليك يوم تفترق اى كان السبب وتحضر خطوبتة او فرح لا صعبة جداا هيكون هو بيتجوز وانا بتجنز بتهزرو ازاى ممكن تحضرو يلهوى انا اروح فيها
> صعبة اوى مستحيل كمان


كاااااااااااااااابسه:a63::a63::a63:
انا مش لوحدي اهو:fun_lol:
يسلم بقك يا ميرنا​


----------



## ميرنا (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> عارفة يا ميرنا فى الموضوع دا بالزات هى بتفرق حسب الشخصية
> 
> فية بنت تقدر تروح و فية بنت ماتقدرش


ينهار اسود يا رومى دانا لو سمعت اشاعة انو هيخطب اتجنن بجد حاجة وحشة اوى فياا بحسد البنات اللى تقدر تنسى بسهولة 
فى اتنين عندنا فى االجمعية اتخطبوا معروف عن خدمتنا انى الخدام اللى معانا عاوزين يرتبطوا بلبنات اللى من الجمعية اللى بنخدم فيها 
اتنين اتخطبوا مكملوش شهر وفكوا الاتنين بينزلوا الخدمة وعادى جداا كانى محصلش حاجة بستغرب عليهم اوى انا لو مكانها محدش هيشوف وشى تانى بس هى صح هى مقتنعة انى ده للخير بس انا مجنونة اوى وده تعبنى 
تقوقولى احضر فرحة انا ممكن احضر علشان اغتال الاتنين :act23:​


----------



## esambraveheart (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يحيا العدل يحيا العدل :ura1:
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه[/CENTER]



*ههههههههه
ما كانشي العشم يا فراشه
بس هاقول ايه
صحيح العصفوره لما تقع تكتر السكاكين​*


----------



## ميرنا (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



esambraveheart قال:


> كاااااااااااااااابسه:a63::a63::a63:​
> انا مش لوحدي اهو:fun_lol:
> 
> يسلم بقك يا ميرنا​


هو اية النظام فى الموضوع ده هى حرب ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> ينهار اسود يا رومى دانا لو سمعت اشاعة انو هيخطب اتجنن بجد حاجة وحشة اوى فياا بحسد البنات اللى تقدر تنسى بسهولة
> 
> فى اتنين عندنا فى االجمعية اتخطبوا معروف عن خدمتنا انى الخدام اللى معانا عاوزين يرتبطوا بلبنات اللى من الجمعية اللى بنخدم فيها
> اتنين اتخطبوا مكملوش شهر وفكوا الاتنين بينزلوا الخدمة وعادى جداا كانى محصلش حاجة بستغرب عليهم اوى انا لو مكانها محدش هيشوف وشى تانى بس هى صح هى مقتنعة انى ده للخير بس انا مجنونة اوى وده تعبنى
> ...


 
اة مع ميرنا يختلف الوضع اغتيال اكيد مش الاتنين بس دا كل المعازيم كمان :new6:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



esambraveheart قال:


> *ههههههههه​*
> *ما كانشي العشم يا فراشه*
> *بس هاقول ايه*
> 
> *صحيح العصفوره لما تقع تكتر السكاكين*​


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فين يا عم باقى قصة جرجس انا نسيت اولها


----------



## esambraveheart (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*




> تقوقولى احضر فرحة انا ممكن احضر علشان اغتال الاتنين


*اهو كده الكلام و اللا بلاش:big29::big29:
ينصر دينك يااستاذ ...نفيييييسه*:81ls:
:t12::12BF86~159:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



esambraveheart قال:


> *اهو كده الكلام و اللا بلاش:big29::big29:*
> *ينصر دينك يااستاذ ...نفيييييسه*:81ls:
> 
> :t12::12BF86~159:​


 
نفيسة مين دى ميرنا ست البنات يا عصام 

على فكرة ميرنا بتتكلم بهزار :smil15:


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*انتوا هاتتعركوا ولا ايه 
كله يقف انتباه kokoman وصل من جديد  بعد طول غياب 
هههههههههههههههههه
انا مش هقدر اروح طبعا
ليه 
اقولكم ليه 
لانى هفتكر الماضى واكيد هيه كمان هتفتكر الماضى 
مرسىىىىىىى جدا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## esambraveheart (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*



			انا مش هقدر اروح طبعا
ليه 
اقولكم ليه 
لانى هفتكر الماضى واكيد هيه كمان هتفتكر الماضى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابسه   كمان اهي:yahoo:
:big29::ab4:
براااااافو
شكرا علي صراحتك
و بقينا  تلاته:ura1::ura1::ura1:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> انا بردو ليا رأى يا مرمر فى الموضوع
> 
> استنى متقفليش!!!!!
> 
> ...



_*هههههههههههههههههههههه
اهلا اهلا يا روكى 
قولتــــــلى...:smile02
هو انت من الناس بتاعت البوفيه دى 
لا بصراحة ربنا يقويك على فعل الخير 
ويارب يكون فيه بوفيه ومتتعزمش هههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا جميل ونورت *_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



محامي اسكندراني قال:


> سلام المسيح معكي يا مرمر
> 
> الموضوع عمره ماكان نسبي..
> 
> ...



مع احترامى لرأيك يا محامى...
بس انت لو شفت الردود هتلاقى فى ناس منهم عاشوا الموقف ده بجد 
واتعملوا معاه ببساطة جدا وراحوا حضروا الفرح 
شكرا لمرورك يا جميل ونورت​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> الموضوع مؤلم جداا بس انا عن نفسى حتى مش فرح كخطوبة مش ممكن احضر ازاى اصلا فهمونى ازاى ممكن تحضرو انسانة او انسان حبيتة بكل كيانك يجى عليك يوم تفترق اى كان السبب وتحضر خطوبتة او فرح لا صعبة جداا هيكون هو بيتجوز وانا بتجنز بتهزرو ازاى ممكن تحضرو يلهوى انا اروح فيها
> صعبة اوى مستحيل كمان



مستحيل ليه يا ميرنا..!!!
بصى يا ميرنا انا بصراحة محصلش معايا موقف زى كده 
بس فى ناس حصل معاها وراحت عادى 
هو حكم انى اروح ولا ده متوقف الموضوع على شخصيتى وعلى العلاقة اللى كانت بينا دى كان شكلها ايه 
ميرسى لمرورك يا ميرنا ونورتى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> *انتوا هاتتعركوا ولا ايه
> كله يقف انتباه kokoman وصل من جديد  بعد طول غياب
> هههههههههههههههههه
> انا مش هقدر اروح طبعا
> ...



_هههههههههههههههههه
اهلا اهلا يا كوكو حمدلله على السلامة 
ميرسى لرأيك يا كوكو على الموضوع 
مع انى لا اتفق معاك خالص خالص 
شكرا لمرورك يا جميل ونورت_​


----------



## فادية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> > ينهار اسود يا رومى دانا لو سمعت اشاعة انو هيخطب اتجنن بجد حاجة وحشة اوى فياا بحسد البنات اللى تقدر تنسى بسهولة [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## فادية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> عارفة يا ميرنا فى الموضوع دا بالزات هى بتفرق حسب الشخصية
> 
> فية بنت تقدر تروح و فية بنت ماتقدرش


 
*فعلا يا فراشة كلامك صحيح  انتي عارفه (والكلام لميرنا كمان ردا على كلامها )  انا حتى صحباتي  استغربو   كتير لما  عرفو اني هروح بس بالنسبه ليا انا كان الموضوع استسلام لارادة ربنا  بشكل تام. انا  هبقى كدابة لو قلت اني مكنتش حاسه بالم وحزن لكن  صدقيني انا  بطبعي  عندي قوة  تحمل كبيرة  جدا   وايامها  صدقيني بأمانه  ربنا  زادني قوة وحكمة وصبر كتييييييييييييييييير وخلاني بدل ما  اكون انسانه متألمه منكسرة مهزومه خلاني اكون يومها  اقوى   من صاحب العرس  نفسه ودا خفف عني كتير وخلاني اتعامل معاه كانه اخ عزيز  جدا بغض النظر عن احساسه او شعوره هو  صدقيني بأمانه دا  الي حصل معايا ايامها*


----------



## فيبى 2010 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

مسرسى يا مرمر على الموضوع الرائع ده
بس انا بقول يعنى انا لو فى الموقف ده 
اكيد الموافقة او الرفض متوقفة على شخصيتى انا 
وعلى مدى قصة الحب اللى كانت بينا 
وميرسى ليكى ياقمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

_*ميرسى لمرورك يا فيبى ولرايك ده ونورتى الموضوع ياجميل*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههه
> اهلا اهلا يا كوكو حمدلله على السلامة
> ميرسى لرأيك يا كوكو على الموضوع
> مع انى لا اتفق معاك خالص خالص
> شكرا لمرورك يا جميل ونورت_​



*الله يسلمك ياباشا 
طيب ايه هيه وجهه نظرك بالنسبه للموضوع ده ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

_*بص يا كوكو أنا وجهة نظرى...
طالما الانسان اللى انا فى يوم من الايام ده حبيبته 
ربنا مش رايد أنه يكون ليا لانه ممكن مش هيكون سعيد معايا
ويكون سعيد مع غيرى 
وأنا أكيد هتمنى له السعادة حتى لو مش معايا
فلو هو عزمنى معنى كده انه أحترم العلاقة اللى كانت بينا فى يوم من الايام 
بس فى حاجة أتمنى انك تكون عارفها...
ان مادام هو ارتبط يعنى خلاص الموضوع انتهى بالنسبة تماما وأكيد بالنسبة له
فعزمته ليا عمرها ما هتكون علشان حاجة مش هتكون أكتر من تقدير وأحترام 
ياريت تفهم كلامى يا كوكو *_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> _*بص يا كوكو أنا وجهة نظرى...
> طالما الانسان اللى انا فى يوم من الايام ده حبيبته
> ربنا مش رايد أنه يكون ليا لانه ممكن مش هيكون سعيد معايا
> ويكون سعيد مع غيرى
> ...




*اكيد ياباشا كلامك كله صح 
وعندك حق فى كل الالى قولتليه 

انى الانسان لو بيحب الحب الصح يتمنى لغيره السعاده حتى لو كانت السعاده دى بعدى عنه ​*


----------



## ميرنا (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> *اكيد ياباشا كلامك كله صح ​*
> *وعندك حق فى كل الالى قولتليه *​
> 
> *انى الانسان لو بيحب الحب الصح يتمنى لغيره السعاده حتى لو كانت السعاده دى بعدى عنه *​


 
انتو مؤمنين بكلام ده بجد يعنى مؤمنين بيه يعنى لو بتحبها واتقدملها احسن منك تقولها اتجوزية علشان انا بحبك عاوزك سعيدة حاجة من اتنين يا انتو مجانين يا مجانين اللى بيحب انسان بيعمل المستحيل علشانة مش بيفرح لما يكون هيرتبط بحد غيرو ولو ارتبط مش هفرح اكيد وهو لو فرح يبقى معندهوش دم بقى الموضوع صعب اوى وعاوز كلام كتير كلو معقد من اول حب لارتباط عقد عقد عقد مالها العذوبية بس هو الافترا وحش :t26:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

_*ماحنا مجانين يا ميرنا.... :yahoo:
انتى مفهمتيش كلامنا يا ميرنا 
وطبعا مش هنعمل زى ماقولتى واقوله روح ارتبط بواحدة تانية يمكن تكون أسعد
بس احنا بنتكلم فى اللى حصل حصل خلاص 
يعنى احنا انفصلنا وهو ارتبط خلاااااااااااااص 
وأكيد انتى لو كنتى حبيتى الشخص ده فى يوم من الايام 
هتتمنى له السعادة حتى لو كنتى أنتى زعلانة فى قلبك*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> انتو مؤمنين بكلام ده بجد يعنى مؤمنين بيه يعنى لو بتحبها واتقدملها احسن منك تقولها اتجوزية علشان انا بحبك عاوزك سعيدة حاجة من اتنين يا انتو مجانين يا مجانين اللى بيحب انسان بيعمل المستحيل علشانة مش بيفرح لما يكون هيرتبط بحد غيرو ولو ارتبط مش هفرح اكيد وهو لو فرح يبقى معندهوش دم بقى الموضوع صعب اوى وعاوز كلام كتير كلو معقد من اول حب لارتباط عقد عقد عقد مالها العذوبية بس هو الافترا وحش :t26:​



*لا طبعا انتى مافهمتيش الكلام ياميرنا 
انا مش قصدى انى اقولها روحى اتجوزى ده علشان هوه احسن منى 
انا قصدى لما يكون احنا الاتنين انفصلنا وجه اليوم الالى هيه هترتبط فيه وبعتتلى دعوه 
ده المقصود من الكلام 
والعذوبيه شىء جميل ما قولناش حاجه بس د ى ثنه الحياه ​*


----------



## ميرنا (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

وصلت هى وصلت متاخر شوية بس عدوها يعنى  ​


----------



## esambraveheart (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*يا جدعان انا شايف انكو بتتكلموا كلام كبير ما انتوش قده  و ساعة الجد اللي هايروح بطبنجه و اللي هايروح بسكينه و اللي هايجيب بلطجيه عشان يبوظ الفرح و يطربقه علي دماغ اصحابه
بصوا بقي..الصراحه مافيش احسن منها  و انا لو هي بعتتلي عزومه لفرحها حابعتلها قنبله هي و اللي هاتتجوزه
 ده حايبقي حتة يوم​*


----------



## ميرنا (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



esambraveheart قال:


> *يا جدعان انا شايف انكو بتتكلموا كلام كبير ما انتوش قده و ساعة الجد اللي هايروح بطبنجه و اللي هايروح بسكينه و اللي هايجيب بلطجيه عشان يبوظ الفرح و يطربقه علي دماغ اصحابه​*
> *بصوا بقي..الصراحه مافيش احسن منها و انا لو هي بعتتلي عزومه لفرحها حابعتلها قنبله هي و اللي هاتتجوزه*
> 
> *ده حايبقي حتة يوم*​


 
مش لدرجادى يا عصام بس الناس اللى هتروح هتروح علشان تثبتلة انو خلاص مبقاش هو مالك حياتها انو بقى واحد زى اى واحد تانى ​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



انا معاك يا عصام قلبا وقالبا


اللي تبعت لي دعوة فرحها .. دي معناها انها بتقولي.. (( انا لقيت واحد غيرك وانت مالكش لازمه))

المفروض مني اعمل ايه دلوقتي؟  اروح و اقول لها الف مبروك؟

ولا اروح فيها وفي عريس الغفله في داهيه؟

انا معاك ان لما هي تتجوز يبقى المغفلين زادوا واحد.. بس ده مايمنعش اني هكسر الفرح على دماغها 

وانت بتقول نروح بطبنجه او بسكينه.. و أنا لو مكانك هروح بوزارة الداخليه كلها و هخلي عريس الغفله يشيل جنايه.

وهي اللي جابته لنفسها .


----------



## sondos_m2006 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

ايوة طبعا هاروح وانا اخر شياكة واحضر مع ان ده هيبقى صعب عليا ولكن علشان اتاكد انه عمره ماهيبقى ليا واقدر انسى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



> بصوا بقي..الصراحه مافيش احسن منها و انا لو هي بعتتلي عزومه لفرحها حابعتلها قنبله هي و اللي هاتتجوزه



أيه يا عم عصام الكلام الكبير أوى ده !!
انا حاسة انك مكبر الموضوع أوى أوى 
وبصراحة لو هى معزمتكش يبقى ليها حق :t32:

يا جماعة فى حاجة مش عارفة انتم مش فاهمنها ليه 
طيب يا عصام ممكن أسءلك سؤال....
هى خلاص أرتبطت ياترى هتكون انت لسه بتحبها ؟؟؟
وأتمنى أشوف أجابتك على السؤال..​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



> اللي تبعت لي دعوة فرحها .. دي معناها انها بتقولي.. (( انا لقيت واحد غيرك وانت مالكش لازمه



بردوا انت كمان يا محامى... :t32:
يا بنى مانتوا العلاقة هتكون انتهت مابينكم خلااااااااااااااااص 
وهى أرتبطت يعنى الحب أنتهى 
ولو هى ارتبطت او مرتبطتش انت فعلا خلاص ماكلش لازمه فى حياتها 
مش انتوا انفصلتوا خلاص 

ايه ياعم الحج اللى بتقوله ده 
انت بتشتغل ايه بعد الظهر بالظبط هههههههههههه
ياجماعة معنى انها ارتبطت خلاص مفيش حب بينكم 
ولا انت ممكن تكون لسه بتحبها..؟!!!​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

ميرسى لرأيك يا سندس وبجد ده اللى المفروض يحصل 
يتأكد انى خلاص نسيته 
مش عارفة ليه بقى مش فاهمين كده..!!
نورتى الموضوع يا سندس​


----------



## esambraveheart (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> [*SIZE="4"]ميرسى لرأيك يا سندس وبجد ده اللى المفروض يحصل
> يتأكد انى خلاص نسيته
> مش عارفة ليه بقى مش فاهمين كده..!!
> نورتى الموضوع يا سندس​**​**​*​


*

طيب ..يبقي انتو حاتروحوا بضمير مش صافي و لا قلب محب بيتمني الخير زى ماانتو بتقولو  ..لكن رايحين عشان تختبروا مشاعركم تجاه الشخص ده  وصلت لغاية فين  و تتاكدوا  و تاكدوا لنفسكم انكم خلاص نسيتوا(اشك في هذا  و اشك في وجود المقدره الحقيقيه علي كده  و الا فاللي راح ماكانش حب حقيقي) او رايحين عشان تقولوا بحضوركم لصاحب الدعوه زي مانتا بتقوللي بدعوتك اني خلاص مابقاليش لازمه في حياتك..انا كمان هاقولك باستجابتي لدعوتك انك انت كمان ماعدتش تاثر فيا و لا عاد لك وجود في حياتي ..يعني الموقف موقف كبرياء بحت و ليس بداعي المحبه زى ما بتقولو..و الكل بيضحك علي نفسه و الحقيقه اللي الناس بتنكرها هي ان المعزوم لسه بيفكر و مش قادر ينسي لكن يخدع نفسه بغير كده  و صاحب الدعوه  لسه طفل صغير في افكاره وصاحب ميت بال مش بس بالين و مليان شماته و انتقام و رغبه في الجرح و التجريح  و لسهمش قادر يحترم وجود الشخص اللي حايرتبط بيه في حياه و لا يحترم حقوق الطرف الاخر في ان يكون جسدا و روحا مكرسا للحياه الزوجيه المقبله...و كلها حركات صبيانيه  مليئه بالتحدى و الانتقام و الخبث و المشاعر المسمومه المزيفه التي تخلو من اي نوع من المحبه 
يبقي ليه اروح احضر المسرحيه الهزليه دى؟؟؟؟
انا عن نفسي هاعتبرها  ماتت بالنسبه لي بمجرد موافقتهاعلي لبس دبلة خطوبة هذا الشخص (لكن هاقول لنفسي ده نصيب و ربنا يسعدها بس بعيد عن جرحى)...يبقي ليه افكر في واحده ميته..و ليه افكر نفسي بيها...و ليه هي ترجع تفكرني بنفسها بدعوتها لي لحضور فرحها؟؟؟  مش برضه تبقي عاوزه تجرحنى و تخلليني اتالم  لاخر لحظه؟؟؟و مش برضه تبقي هي لسه بتفكر في او علي الاقل في اغاظتي  و في كل الاحوال تبقي قليلة الادب و مش بتحترم عريس الغفله اللي اتدبس بعماه و قلبه الغبي الاعمي فيها
الصراحه ما فيش احسن منها..و كونها تفكر انا نسيتها و الا لسه بافكر فيها  هو في حد ذاته شئ لا يهمني علي الاطلاق و لا يهمنى اعرفه و لا اثبته....لان اللي في قلبي هو ملك لي وحدي بعد انفصاي عنا و ارتباطها بغيري و ماعادش من حقها تعرف حقيقة مشاعرى  لانها بالنسبه لي انسانه ماتت يوم ماقبلت ان ترتبط بشخص تاني(انفصلت عن الجسد الواحد  و اتحدت بجسد اخر بمحض ارادتها)
و ده  كان  برضه ردي علي سؤالك :اذا كنت لسه بتحبها و الا  لا
*​[/SIZE]


----------



## esambraveheart (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



> يتأكد انى خلاص نسيته



*يبقي لسه يهمك امره..
ما انشالله عنه مااتاكد..و يفكر زي ما يفكر ..يهمني في ايه و الا تفكيرها  بعد انفصالنا بقي يهمني في ايه؟؟​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

_*مين اللى قالك انى هروح علشان اشوف مشاعرى من ناحيته 
هو انا مجنونة علشان احب واحد ارتبط خلاص 
يابنى أتكلم بالعقل شوية 
بص يا عصام...
مفيش انسان بيحب الهزيمة او الانكسار 
مانا لو مرحتش هيفكرنى لسه بفكر فيه طيب وانا ليه اديله الفرصة يفكر كده 
واكيد انا لو مرحتش هشوف نفسى انسانة ضعيفة لآنى متحمتلش الفراق ده *_​


----------



## esambraveheart (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



محامي اسكندراني قال:


> انا معاك يا عصام قلبا وقالبا
> 
> 
> اللي تبعت لي دعوة فرحها .. دي معناها انها بتقولي.. (( انا لقيت واحد غيرك وانت مالكش لازمه))
> ...


*احييك علي صراحتك 
 :018A1D~146::018A1D~146:
بيتهيالي ده يبقي اقل من الواجب
 و يبقي تعبير  بسيط عن تمنياتك و تمنياتي كمان ليهم بحياه زوجيه زى وشهم همه الاتنين:big4:

خللي بالك يامرمر..احنا بقينا اربعه دلوقتي
:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:

و ياريت تسيبي كل واحد يقول رايه بصراحه و ما تضغطيش علي حد عشان يغير رايه

:10_9_209[1]:​*


----------



## christ my lord (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*انا هحضر طبعا الفرح*

*ودة لعددة اسباب*

*اولا : احنا انفصلنا عن بعض وخلاص حبنا انتهى ومش من حقى انى افكر فيها *

*ثانيا : انا اؤمن بان كل شىء نصيب وبالتالى مش هزعل ابدا من جوازها دة*

*ثالثا : انا اتمنالها كل خير وطالما هى سعيدة يبقى خلاص *​


----------



## esambraveheart (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> _*مين اللى قالك انى هروح علشان اشوف مشاعرى من ناحيته
> هو انا مجنونة علشان احب واحد ارتبط خلاص
> يابنى أتكلم بالعقل شوية
> بص يا عصام...
> ...



*يبقي برضه لسه يهمك امره..
:019F3B~14::010105~332:

ما انشالله عنه مااتاكد..و يفكر زي ما يفكر ..

يهمك في ايه تفكيره و الا تفكيرها؟؟؟؟؟
:01A0FF~139:

​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



> انا هحضر طبعا الفرح​



_*هو ده الكلااااااااااام ولا بلاش ميرسى ليك يا يوساب 
ربنا يخليك لينا 
خالى الناس اللى فى بالى تتغاظ شوية :yahoo:
ههههههههههههه
نورت الموضوع يا باشا *_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



> يبقي برضه لسه يهمك امره..​



_*ياربى يسوع طالعنى من المناقشة دى بسلام 
من غير ما اقتل حد فى الاخر :t32:
ممكن اعرف يا عصام انت طريقة تفكيرك ازاى..!!!
يابنى افكر فى ازاااااااااى وهو اتنيل على عينه وارتبط 
سامحنى يارب ههههههههههههههههه
هو مش الفراق حصل بينا خلاص اعتقد انا لو كنت بفكر فيه 
هحاول ارجعله تانى باى طريقة 
مش هفكر فيه وهو بيتجوز :t32::t32:*_​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> _*مين اللى قالك انى هروح علشان اشوف مشاعرى من ناحيته
> هو انا مجنونة علشان احب واحد ارتبط خلاص
> يابنى أتكلم بالعقل شوية
> بص يا عصام...
> ...





لا يا مرمر..

كلامك كله غلط..

بدل ما انا اروح الفرح واشوف نظرات الهانم عليا ..

وانها عايزه تشوف رد فعلي ايه..

لا دا انا ما اروحش خالص واعتبره (..... وراح)

انا ليه اديها اهميه بالشكل ده؟ 

وكمان انا ليه اديها الفرصه انها تقول بينها وبين نفسها(ده زمانه شايط من جوه)

هي مين ديه اصلا عشان اعمل لها حساب واعتبار ؟؟؟؟؟

ما تتجوز ولا تتطلق ولا تروح في اي حته..وانا مالي؟؟؟


----------



## sondos_m2006 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

انتوا بتتكلموا على اساس اننا رايحين كبرياء افرض لو قريبى انا لازم اروح و احضر و محسسش حد انى لسة بحبه طبعا و اولهم عروسته علشان مخربش حياته الجديدة لان اللى يحب عمره ما يكره


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



> بدل ما انا اروح الفرح واشوف نظرات الهانم عليا ..​



_*بذمتك يا محامى فى عروسة بتبقى فاضية للكلام ده 
هتسيب الناس كلها وتبص على حضرتك... ليه انشاء الله ؟
ماشى انتوا كنتوا فى يوم من الايام حبايب بس ده كان زمان 
معتقدش انى انا ممكن اعمله اعتبار للدرجة دى بأنى أقف فى فرحى 
وأشوف نظراته.... لا صعب جدا طبعا 
وبعدين انا لو كنت حبيت الشخص ده فى يوم من الايام حب بجد 
عمرى ما هفكر لحظة فى انى اشمت فيه حتى لو انفصلنا *_​


> هي مين ديه اصلا عشان اعمل لها حساب واعتبار​



_*لالا انا مش معاك فى طريقة تفكيرك خالص...
واضح من كلامك انك لما تنفصل عنها يبقى خلاص انت بطلت تحترمها
ازاى طيب.... فهمنى انت 
اللى يقول كلامك ده يبقى عمره ماحب الشخص اللى بيتكلم عليه ده *_


> ما تتجوز ولا تتطلق ولا تروح في اي حته..وانا مالي ؟​



_*يابنى هو حد قالك مالك....
طيب طالما شايف كده يبقى بقى ايه اللى يمنعك من انك تروح 
طيب مانت لو رحت هبيبن لها انى خلاص فعلا ماليش دعوة بيها 
وده بالفعل مش بالكلام بس 
وليه انت تديها الفرصة تقول ده زمانه هيموت من غيرى !!! 
مانا اروح وابارك لها كمان ولاحظ ان ساعتها هيكون الحب انتهى تماما بينكم 
يعنى عمرها ما هتبص لك بالنظرة اللى انت قلت عنها دى*_​


----------



## esambraveheart (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*ده الموضوع ورم بصحيح
و شويه و حاتتدخل منظمة الامم المتحده و منظمات حقوق الانسان  و يمكن المطافي و الاسعاف
خلاص يا مرمر...انتي عاوزه تروحي تحضري ..روحي و ربنا معاكي..بس مش حاتكسبي حاجه غير الجرح  و بدل ما انتي رايحه عشان تحققي انتصار ذاتك علي ضعفها حاترجعي و انت انسانه مقتولة الاحساس و اشبه بالاموات و ما اعتقدش انك بعد كده حاتقدرى تحبي واحد تاني..لان اللي حاتشوفيه يوم فرح حبيبك حا يطير البرج اللي فاضل و حايسحق روحك و قلبك و يخلليكي ما تتمنيش حاجه بعد كده غير الموت...و اسال مجرب
و انا مش عاوز احضر..يبقي انا برضه حر في تفكيري و مشاعرى ..و مش باقول كده لاني ماجربتش .بالعكس..لاني في يوم من الايام عملت جدع و اتحديت نفسي في موقف زى كده تقريبا..و كانت النتيجه الم و مراره و احساس بالموت الداخلي .اخدوا مني سنين طويله عشان انسي و اعيش من تاني..بينما الانسانه عديمة الاحساس اللي تعمدت تجرحني بدعوتها عاشت حياتها سعيده من اول يوم ارتبطت فيه و ظهر انها كانت مستنيه المي و انتصارها عشان تتوج سعادتها و تثبت لنفسها انها  ليها قيمه و انها كانت علي حق في اختيار غيري
عقول مريضه...و نفسيات مريضه ..و مايعملش كده الا الشخص المريض..و عشان كده..مش ممكن البي دعوة شخص مريض النفس و تافه و لا يفكر في شئ سوى الانتقام و جرح الاخرين و اثبات الذات
يا رب تكون وصلتك الفكره​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*بصى يامرمر...هو الموضوع صعب اوى وصعب كمان ان اى طرف يعزم التانى فى فرحو لان العزومة دى ملهاش اى معنى غير تجريح الطرفين وهتاثر بعد كدة على حياتهم هما الاتنين وكمان انتى طرحتى الموضوع ده علشان كل المشتركين يقولو رايهم...وانت بقى ياجميل...ايه رايك؟؟؟*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



> ..لان اللي حاتشوفيه يوم فرح حبيبك حا يطير البرج اللي فاضل و حايسحق روحك و قلبك و يخلليكي ما تتمنيش حاجه بعد كده غير الموت...



_*عصام فى حاجة مش عارفة اوصلها لك ازاى...
يعنى فرح حبيبى دى !!! 
مينفعش أقول على الشخص ده حبيبى 
احنا خلاص انفصلنا يابنى أنفصلنا وهو ارتبط 
ازااااااااااااااى هقول عليه حبيبى بقى ؟!!!
هو انا لو لسه بحبه هأبقى معاك انه هيبقى موقف صعب جدا 
بس انا استحالة افكر فى شخص يعمل فيا كده يسبنى ويروح لحد تانى :t32:

بص يا عصام انا متفقة معاك فى أفكار كتير 
هو ممكن تكون فى عقول مريضة زى مانت بتقول ويبقى هدفها الجرح 
بس سامحنى ده بيبقى عيب فى الحبيب اللى انا اخترته ليا 

وأخيرا يا عم عصام الاختلاف فى الرأى.....
وبجد أنت كلامك جميل اوى 
وأنشاء الله ربنا هيعوضك بالاحسن بس أبقى أعزمنا ياد ههههههههههه*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

_*بصى يا ماريان...
أنا فاهمة كلامك وان الموقف صعب وصعب كمان انى اعزمه فى فرحى 
بس المناقشة دى هو خلاص عزمك أنتى هتعملى ايه ؟ 
وأنا بردوا متفقة معاكى انه ممكن يكون موقف تجريح ليا 
بس ده متوقف على شخصية الانسان اللى انا فى يوم من الايام حبيبته 
وصدقينى اللى بيحب بجد عمره ما هيفكر يشمت بحبيبه 
انا رأيى كتبته قبل كده... وهو انى هروح 
ميرسى لرأيك يا قمر ونورتى*_​


----------



## esambraveheart (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*
امال ما بتسمعيش الكلام ليه  يا مرمر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:t19::t19::t32::smil8::a82::11azy::act23::010105~332::186fx:
انا باقولك كده عشان خايف عليكي و علي اي حد يفكر يخوض التجربه المره دي
حقيقي تجربه صعبه و لازم الواحد يكون قديس عشان يخرج منها باستفاده روحيه حقيقيه لنفسه و ينتصر علي ضعفه
و الثقه في النفس مش بس كلام و لا تحدي لمقدرات الانسان المحدوده 
لان النتيجه هاتكون اشبه بواحد قال انا جدع و راح وقف علي شريط قطر الصعيد و رفع ايده في وش القطر عشان يوقفه  قام القطر عمله كفته و خللاه ما ينفعش لحاجه بعد  كده
التحدي لازم يكون في مكانه  و لازم يكون لهدف مضمون التحقيق  و الا يبقي ماساه و خساره من كل ناحيه
و بعدين "ياد" دي مش غريبه عليا...انتو ليكم حد من سوهاج و اللا حاجه؟؟؟؟
​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

_*وبعدين بقى...
شكلنا هنرجع تانى ولا ايه :t32:
يابنى انا قلت متفقة معاك فى شوية افكار 
بس انا هروح بقى :yahoo::yahoo: ده لو هو جاله قلب يعزمنى اساسا ههههههههههه
ايه ياعم هى ياد دى بتاعت سوهاج بس ولا ايه 
دى وصلت لعندنا كمان هههههههههههه*_​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*






> بس ده متوقف على شخصية الانسان اللى انا فى يوم من الايام حبيبته




بصراحه يا مرمر ما نضحكش على نفسنا اكتر من كده

هقولهالك للمره التانيه..

مافيش اتنين سابوا بعض بدون مشاكل..

عارفه يعني ايه مشاكل؟

يعني ماحدش طايق التاني ولا عايز يشوف التاني

وكل الناس كده يا مرمر ..مش اصحاب العقول المريضه..

هل تتخيلي ان فيه اتنين كانوا بيحبوا بعض وبعدين سابوا بعض في سلام وامان؟؟؟؟

كل واحد بيقول على التاني.. ده خاين..اناني..مش بيحبني..خساره فيه قلبي.....

وبعد كل ده هي هتعزمني ؟

يبقى ابسط كلمه تتقال عليها انها مش بني ادمه اساسا.

وتستاهل كل اللي يجرالها مني

وزي ما قال عصام.. هترجعي من الفرح مقتوله الاحساس واشبه بالاموات..لحد ما عقلك هيطير..وهتسألي نفسك:-

طيب انا رحت ليه؟؟؟

عزمني ليه؟؟؟

هو دلوقتي مبسوط ولا لأ؟؟؟

طيب كان ممكن نرجع لبعض ولا لأ؟؟؟

طيب هي بتحبه ادي ولا لأ؟؟؟

اسئله كتيره هتجننك يا مرمر

الاعتراف بالحق فضيله


----------



## MarMar2004 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

اولا بشكرك علي الموضوع الجميل ده
وبجد انا لو حصل معايا كدة انا هلبيله الدعوة عارفة ليه لاني بحبه بجد واللي بيحب حد بج يتمني له السعادة حتي لو مع شخص غيري بس اهم حاجة اني اشوفه مبسوط وفرحان دي عندي بالدنيا 
اما اذا كنت انا العروسة فهبعتله دعوة علشان هو اخويا وهو لو بيحبني والظروف هي اللي فقت بنا هيقبل الدعوة لكن لو مش بيحبني هيفكر اني بانتقم منه لانه سابني 
مرسي ليكي يا مرمر علي الموضوع الجميل ده وربنا يعوض تعبك
صلي من اجلي كثيرا


----------



## جورج كمال (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*احسن حل بين اي اتنين كانوا بيحبوا بعض واتفرقوا لاي سبب من الاسباب يكون من الافضل ان كل واحد فيهم ينسي الاخر بكل حاجة حلوة او مرة علشان يقدر يعيش حياته .. واكيد هيقابل اللي يحبه اكتر من الاول بس  يكون علي ثقه من ان ربنا كل تدابيرة لصالح الانسان ..​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



> مافيش اتنين سابوا بعض بدون مشاكل..​



_*وايه اللى دخل المشاكل فى الوقت ده...!! 
بص يا محامى انا متفقة معاك ان الموقف اكيد هيكون صعب 
بس احنا دلوقتى بنتناقش فى انه خلاص بعتلك دعوة 
وانت هتروح ولا 
أنا مذكرتش اذا كان فى مشاكل او لا *_​


> يعني ماحدش طايق التاني ولا عايز يشوف التاني​



_*تصدق انك جننتنى خلاص :a82::t32:
يا عم الحج ارجوك افهمنى.... 
انا لو حبيت حد بجد عمرى ماهكره حتى لو ايه بس الكلام ده لو بجد 
انا حاسة انك ليك مفهوم خاص عن الحب 
ازاى بس اللى انا كنت بحبه ابقى مش طايقه اشوفه 
وبعدين انت ليه مش مفترض ان الانفصال اللى بينكوا ده لآسباب معينة غصب عن الطرف الاخر *_​


> هل تتخيلي ان فيه اتنين كانوا بيحبوا بعض وبعدين سابوا بعض في سلام وامان؟؟؟؟​


_*أيـــــــــــوة أتخيل ونص وتلت اربع 
فى كتــــير وانا شخصيا اعرف ناس كده 
انت ليه مش متخيل ان كل حاجة انتهت خلاااااااااص بعد انفصلكوا وارتباطه هو كمان*_​


> يبقى ابسط كلمه تتقال عليها انها مش بني ادمه اساسا.​



_*أنا قولت انك ليك مفهوم خاص للحب محدش صدقنى :t32:
لاحظ انك بتتكلم عن واحدة كنت بتحبها فى يوم من الايام وكانت هتبقى شريكة حياتك*_​


> اسئله كتيره هتجننك يا مرمر​



_*أيوة ماشى انا معاك فى الاسئلة دى 
بس ياترى الاسئلة دى هتيجى لو رحت بس !! 
لان معنى الاسئلة دى انك لسه بتفكر فيها كحبيبة *_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



> وبجد انا لو حصل معايا كدة انا هلبيله الدعوة عارفة ليه لاني بحبه بجد واللي بيحب حد بج يتمني له السعادة حتي لو مع شخص غيري بس اهم حاجة اني اشوفه مبسوط وفرحان دي عندي بالدنيا​



_*ميرسى لرأيك الجميل ده يامرمر 
وأنا متفقة معاكى جدا 
لان اللى بيحب حد صعب انه يكره مهما كان 
نورتى الموضوع ياقمر*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



> احسن حل بين اي اتنين كانوا بيحبوا بعض واتفرقوا لاي سبب من الاسباب يكون من الافضل ان كل واحد فيهم ينسي الاخر بكل حاجة حلوة او مرة علشان يقدر يعيش حياته​



_*ماشى يا جورج أنا متفقة معاك 
بس أفرض انهم كانوا قرايب وحصل الموقف ده 
نورت الموضوع ياجورج*_​


----------



## جورج كمال (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*مرسي لك يا مرمورة علي الموضوع دة 
في حاله لو كانوا قرايب يبقي كل واحد يتمني للتاني الخير وبلاش يكون اناني ومفيش حد يتعزم علي فرح التاني وكل واحد يعيش حياته ..*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



> في حاله لو كانوا قرايب يبقي كل واحد يتمني للتاني الخير وبلاش يكون اناني ومفيش حد يتعزم علي فرح التاني وكل واحد يعيش حياته​



_*بص يا جورج...
موضوع المناقشة كله لو انت اتعزمت هتروح ولا ؟
هو أكيد كل واحد فيهم هيتمنى الخير للطرف الاخر 
لآن كان فى حب فى يوم من الايام بينهم 
وانت لو قريت مشاركات الاعضاء زى فادية ويوحنا 
هتلاقى ان الموقف حصل معاهم وهما راحوا 
ومحصلش حاجة من اللى اتكلم عنها عصام والمحامى *_​


----------



## esambraveheart (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*اولا لاحظى ان عدد الاعضاء في الطرف الرافض للحضور بقي خمسه و خميسه في عين اللي مايصلي عاللي مايتسمى
و ده كان بانضمام اخونا جورج لحزب الرافضين و العياذ بالله
ثانيا انتي بتتكلمى يا مرمر و كان البشر دول اجهزه او مكن بزراير و ماعندهمش شعور او احساس
يا بنتي مش كل الناس زى بعضها و مش كل قصص الحب زى بعضها و لا نهاياتها برضه زى بعضها
عشان كده من الصعب علي ناس تلبية الدعوه حتي لو كان الحبيبين السابقين قرايب
و فيه قصص بيكون الحب فيها سطحى و ماوصلش لمستوى الحب الحقيقي عشان كده بيكون من السهل علي الطرفين مواجهة موقف زى كده بمنتهى البرود لان الموضوع فعلا ماعادش ليه تاثير عاطفي عليهم
طيب ايه رايك  في واحده تعرض علي عريس كان متقدم لها انها تشوف له عروسه غيرها في موقف تهريج  عادي جدا بينهم؟؟؟
عارفه ايه اللي حصل؟؟؟؟
الست هانم المحترمه اخدت قلم علي وشها يسمع سكان المريخ من العريس المسكين اللي كان قاعد قدامها
و عارفه برضه ايه كان سبب القلم؟؟؟
الست هانم الخبيثه كانت تقصد تقول لعريسها بالمحسوس ورينا عرض كتافك بعد خطوبه دامت سنه و نص العريس كان جهز فيها كل حاجه و حجز الكنيسه كمان للاكليل..لكن الهانم المحترمه كانت عايزه الموضوع يبوظ لان امها جابتلها عريس تاني اغني في اللحظات الاخيره
هل تعتقدي ان واحده زي دي لو عزمت عريسها السابق علي فرحها حايروح  يحضر بالبرود ده و يبارك كمان؟؟؟
ده حتي يبقي حرام
ارجو انك ماتنظريش للموضوعمن وجهة نظر منفرده او ضيقه لان الناس مشاعر و احاسيس 
و مهما كان الحب اللي راح قوى فلا اعتقد ان توصل الجراه باحد الاطراف انه يقول للطرف التاني:
تعالي احضر فرحي و خلليني امشي في جنازتك...ده يبقي منتهي الانانيه و عدم الاحساس
و طلب لا يطلبه الا واحد من اتنين...يا عبيط يا بيستعبط​*


----------



## ميرنا (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

عصام من فضلك فى كلام مينفعش يتقال رجاء خد بالك ​


----------



## ميرنا (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

 يغلق الموضوع اخد مسار للحوار خاطىء ​


----------



## ميرنا (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

الموضوع اتفتح بس منغير خناق :ranting:​


----------



## جيلان (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*وليه لا يعنى
لو الموضوع خلص بينا يبئى خلاص احضر فرحه عادى
بس يا مرمر موضوع جامد بجد وحساس
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

ميرسى يا ميرنا ربنا يخليكى لينا 
وانشاء الله هحاااااااااول اتتا مش نتخانق تانى فى الموضوع ده 
لو اتخنقنا بقى اقفليه ومش تفتحيه تانى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



جيلان قال:


> *وليه لا يعنى
> لو الموضوع خلص بينا يبئى خلاص احضر فرحه عادى
> بس يا مرمر موضوع جامد بجد وحساس
> ميرسى يا قمر*



ميرسى لرأيك ياجيجى 
هو أكيد طبعا انه موضوع حساس جدا أوى كمان 
بس المهم انك فى النهاية هتروحى 
انتى كده انضميتى ليناااااا :ura1: 
شكرا ليكى ياعسل ​


----------



## assyrian girl (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا هحضر
> 
> لان اللى بيحب شخص بيحبلة الخير دايمآ و يسعد بسعادتة
> 
> ...



*i agreee with you pretty
but thats not mean that m very happy cus he was ..........:act23:

hehehehhe
thx alot for ur nice topic 
God bless you​*


----------



## eman88 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

لو عزمني اكيد بروح مع انها قلة ادب منو يعزمني وبدل انو شمتان في بس بكون اقوى احسن منو وبفرجي اني مش مهتمي اذا تزوج غيري انو هو مش اخر انسنا بالوجود وراح يجيني احن منو مع انو بكون عم بموت من جوا بس ما بفرجي هللاشي بفرجي بس الابتسامه العريضة وبباركلوا احلى مباركة وبتمنالو حياة زوجية رائعة وبوصي يهتم فيها هيك بكون غلبتو  انشالله ما بتصير معي بس اذا صارت هيك راح اعمل  وشكرا الموضوع بجنن وكثير حلو


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

ميرسى لرأيك يا assyrian girl
ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

ميرسى لرأيك يا ايمان 
ونورتى الموضوع يا قمر ​


----------



## losivertheprince (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*سلام المسيح 
انا متعزمتش لكن روحت *​


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*بصراحة الموضوع محصلش معايا لكن لو كان عزمنى أكيد هحضر وهجبله أحلى هديه بس أنا وثقه انى هكون فى الفرح بتاعه من جوه بتقطع مع أنى هكون رسمه أبتسامه علشان أدارى .*


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*نسيت أقولك أن موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا *

*يا مرمر يا قمر*​


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح *
> 
> 
> *انا متعزمتش لكن روحت *​


 
*هههههههههههههههههه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*كده يعنى ولا بلاش:smil13:*
*قولى بالذمه كان أحساسك أيه فى الفرح *​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



sosa_angel2003 قال:


> *بصراحة الموضوع محصلش معايا لكن لو كان عزمنى أكيد هحضر وهجبله أحلى هديه بس أنا وثقه انى هكون فى الفرح بتاعه من جوه بتقطع مع أنى هكون رسمه أبتسامه علشان أدارى .*





بس ما قلتلناش بالظبط..

هتروحي لوحدك الفرح عشان تباركي وتتمنيله الخير؟؟

ولا لو هو عزمك بس؟؟؟


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



محامي اسكندراني قال:


> بس ما قلتلناش بالظبط..
> 
> هتروحي لوحدك الفرح عشان تباركي وتتمنيله الخير؟؟
> 
> ولا لو هو عزمك بس؟؟؟


 
*أكيد طبعا لو عزمنى *
*لو ما غزمنيش يبقى أحسن جت منه *
*وطبعا هتمنالوا الخير سواء رحت ولا لا *
*للأن كل ما يعمل يعمل للخير للذين يحبون الله*​


----------



## تونى 2010 (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

انا لازم اروح لان لازم اودعها قبل ماسيبها وكمان علشان اصدق انها اتجوزت اواتخطبت وكمان هاروح ابص عليه احسن منى فى ايه وهسلم عليها واقلها مبروك وهاقطع تعاملى معها علشان هى اتجوزت ومش هاتعامل معها تانى


----------



## محامي مسيحي (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



ياسلام يا توني..تودعها؟..ههههههههههه

وتمشي وتحط وشك في الارض ..وهي تبص لك من فوق لتحت وتقولك بعنيها ((انا اتجوزت سيد سيدك))؟

ياراجل حرام عليك


----------



## losivertheprince (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*سلام المسيح 
فعلآ انا روحت وكمان كنت بباركلها وواقف بمقام عشرة مش علشا حاجة بس عايز اقول ان الندم خد سنين كتير والبكاء جفف بحور العين 
ياجماعه الموضوع ان ربنا مجمعش مش بقول نستسلم لكن نرضي وكمان انت بتعلي قدام الشخص الاخر لانك بتسمو فوق الاحزان لاجل فرح وسعادة الطرف الاخر 
هو الحب ايه آنانيه وبس لا انك لازم تشوف الفرحه في عين الطرف الاخر هي دي قمة السعاده حتي لو انت عصرتك الام الحزن لازم تكون مقدر وربنا كمان هيقدر والطرف التاني هيقدر ..... وكمان مش الهدف اننا نعمل كده علشان نقول للطرف الاخر ادينا عايشين من غيرك لانه لو كان حب يبقي رسالتك مش هتوصل لانه عارف الي جواك ولو جوانا حب بجد بجد ......... يبقي خلاص الرساله وصلت *​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> فعلآ انا روحت وكمان كنت بباركلها وواقف بمقام عشرة مش علشا حاجة بس عايز اقول ان الندم خد سنين كتير والبكاء جفف بحور العين
> ياجماعه الموضوع ان ربنا مجمعش مش بقول نستسلم لكن نرضي وكمان انت بتعلي قدام الشخص الاخر لانك بتسمو فوق الاحزان لاجل فرح وسعادة الطرف الاخر
> هو الحب ايه آنانيه وبس لا انك لازم تشوف الفرحه في عين الطرف الاخر هي دي قمة السعاده حتي لو انت عصرتك الام الحزن لازم تكون مقدر وربنا كمان هيقدر والطرف التاني هيقدر ..... وكمان مش الهدف اننا نعمل كده علشان نقول للطرف الاخر ادينا عايشين من غيرك لانه لو كان حب يبقي رسالتك مش هتوصل لانه عارف الي جواك ولو جوانا حب بجد بجد ......... يبقي خلاص الرساله وصلت *​





بصراحه انا مش عارف اتكلم بعد الكلام اللي انت قلته ده..:t17:

كلامك مقنع جدا جدا..وبصراحه اكتر انا اتاثرت اوي بأول جملتين 

بجد ربنا يبارك حياتك..وثق تماما ان مافيش واحده تستاهل حب بالشكل ده

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## تونى 2010 (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



محامي اسكندراني قال:


> ياسلام يا توني..تودعها؟..ههههههههههه
> 
> وتمشي وتحط وشك في الارض ..وهي تبص لك من فوق لتحت وتقولك بعنيها ((انا اتجوزت سيد سيدك))؟
> 
> ياراجل حرام عليك



والله لو احسن منى مش هزعل علشان انا بحب مصلحتها بس انا واثق انى احسن واحد ليها علشان محدش هيحبها ويخاف عليها قدى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> انا متعزمتش لكن روحت *​



*مين زيك انت بس يا لوسيفر...
بجد انت شخصية روعة 
بس ياخسارة :smil8: انا جيت متأخرة 
لما ترجع بالسلامة انشاءلله نكمل الموضوع يا برنس 
وربنا معاك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



sosa_angel2003 قال:


> *نسيت أقولك أن موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا *
> 
> *يا مرمر يا قمر*​



*ميرسى ليكى يا سوسا يا عسل *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



تونى 2010 قال:


> انا لازم اروح لان لازم اودعها قبل ماسيبها وكمان علشان اصدق انها اتجوزت اواتخطبت وكمان هاروح ابص عليه احسن منى فى ايه وهسلم عليها واقلها مبروك وهاقطع تعاملى معها علشان هى اتجوزت ومش هاتعامل معها تانى



*ايه الكلام ده يا تونى...!!!
يعنى ايه تودعها يعنى هتودعها فى ليلة فرحها ازااااااااى يعنى 
مانتوا خلاص الفراق كان بينكم يعنى مفيش معنى للوداع بينكم 
وكمان تقطع تعاملك معاها علشان اتجوزت...
يعنى لو حصل بينكم فراق وانتهى الحب بينكم ممكن تتعامل معاها علشان هى مرتبطتش ولا اتجوزت ؟؟؟ :boxing::act19:*​


----------



## تونى 2010 (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *ايه الكلام ده يا تونى...!!!
> يعنى ايه تودعها يعنى هتودعها فى ليلة فرحها ازااااااااى يعنى
> مانتوا خلاص الفراق كان بينكم يعنى مفيش معنى للوداع بينكم
> وكمان تقطع تعاملك معاها علشان اتجوزت...
> يعنى لو حصل بينكم فراق وانتهى الحب بينكم ممكن تتعامل معاها علشان هى مرتبطتش ولا اتجوزت ؟؟؟ :boxing::act19:*​




اولا كلمه ينتهى الحب ده كلام فارغ لان لو انتهى الحب وبقى فى فراق يبقى مكنش فى حب من اساسه بس وارد انى احب واحده والواحده تتجوز غيرى علشان جاهز اكتر منى او قريبها او اى حاجه تانيه فطبعا طالما فى حب مابينا انا مش هصدق انها هتتجوز غيرى حتى لو هى قالتلى بنفسها ده يمكن لو شفتها وهى بتعمل اكليل مصدقش يعنى الواحد مبيحبش يصدق الحاجات الوحشه اللى ممكن توجع قلبه زيلده عن اللزوم لكن مش هكلمها ليه تانى بعد ماتتجوز ده حفظا على كرامتها وعلشان يكون بيتها مستقر اكتر لان انا فى الاول بقولها بحبك علشان انا بحبها وعاوز اتجوزها لكن بعد كده كلامى مش هيبقاله طعم اقولها ليه بجبك وان مش هتجوزها هتسلى مثلا فطالما هى اتجوزت خلاص مش هكلمها تانى صدقينى مش علشان انا زعلان منها لانى هاكون عارف انها اتجوزت تحت ظروف معينه وهكون مقدرها بس كلامى معاها مالوش لازمه وكفايه لحد كده


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



تونى 2010 قال:


> اولا كلمه ينتهى الحب ده كلام فارغ لان لو انتهى الحب وبقى فى فراق يبقى مكنش فى حب من اساسه بس وارد انى احب واحده والواحده تتجوز غيرى علشان جاهز اكتر منى او قريبها او اى حاجه تانيه فطبعا طالما فى حب مابينا انا مش هصدق انها هتتجوز غيرى حتى لو هى قالتلى بنفسها ده يمكن لو شفتها وهى بتعمل اكليل مصدقش يعنى الواحد مبيحبش يصدق الحاجات الوحشه اللى ممكن توجع قلبه زيلده عن اللزوم لكن مش هكلمها ليه تانى بعد ماتتجوز ده حفظا على كرامتها وعلشان يكون بيتها مستقر اكتر لان انا فى الاول بقولها بحبك علشان انا بحبها وعاوز اتجوزها لكن بعد كده كلامى مش هيبقاله طعم اقولها ليه بجبك وان مش هتجوزها هتسلى مثلا فطالما هى اتجوزت خلاص مش هكلمها تانى صدقينى مش علشان انا زعلان منها لانى هاكون عارف انها اتجوزت تحت ظروف معينه وهكون مقدرها بس كلامى معاها مالوش لازمه وكفايه لحد كده



*تـــــــــــــونى...:smil8::t9:
بجد حيرتنى معاك جدا جدا جدا :t9:
يعنى أفهم من كده ان بعد الانفصال وانت اتجوزت وهى كمان هيظل حبك ليها موجود لآن انت شايف الحب الحقيقى ده مش بيضيع ؟؟؟
أوك أنا متفقة معاك ان انتهاء الحب ده معناه انه مكنش فيه حب من اساسه 
بس انا دلوقتى بتكلم على انه حب بجد 
بس انا ليا تعليق على كلامك انه صعب جدا جدا انى أحتفظ بالحب ده حتى لو كان حقيقى بعد ارتباط الطرف الاخر 
هتحفظ بيه ليه ؟ ولمين ؟ وايه دافع الاحتفاظ بالحب ده ؟ 
لانه أرتبط الطرف الاخر بينهى اى كلمة حب كانت موجودة فى يوم من الايام *​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

:smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



marounandrew قال:


> :smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13:



*حمدلله على السلااااامة يا باشا وكل سنة وانت طيب 
بس قولى الاول افهم ايه انا من ده ؟ :act23:
وااايه اخبارك فى المذاكرة يلا ياااااااد روح ذاكر *


----------



## اغريغوريوس (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*




> حمدلله على السلااااامة يا باشا وكل سنة وانت طيب
> بس قولى الاول افهم ايه انا من ده ؟
> وااايه اخبارك فى المذاكرة يلا ياااااااد روح ذاكر


:big32:

 هههههههههههه يا مرمر مش باينة لية كد ة الله يسلمك:smil12:

بتضربيني كدة دشدشتي دماغي:01A0FF~139::t12:


امال مين الي قايل




> ++ يـــــوه الامتحانات بدءت يا ناس صلولى كتير بقى وسامحونى لو مش بدخل كتير بس أكيد هتزهقوا منى فى الأجازة ++:


new6::new6:هههههههههههههه

ربنا معاكي مرمر
طب تصدقي باية المنتدي من غيرك كاني شئ ناقص فية ربنا يباركك ويقف معاكي صليلي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*أيوة يا أندرو صليلى لحسن أنا من مادتين مطحوووووونة بعيد عنك 
امال هعمل ايه فى اللى جاى ههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين ماهو يوم عندى ويوم عندك
صليلى انت النهارده علشان اصليلك انا فى شهر 6 هههههههههههه





طب تصدقي باية المنتدي من غيرك كاني شئ ناقص فية ربنا يباركك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 بترفع من معنوياتى انت يا واااااااد ماشى ماشى 
فى حاجة حلوة علشان الكلمتين الحلويين دول ههههههههه

مقولتليش بقى...
هتحضر الزفاف ولا ..؟؟ ههههههههههه*​


----------



## esambraveheart (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *ايه الكلام ده يا تونى...!!!
> يعنى ايه تودعها يعنى هتودعها فى ليلة فرحها ازااااااااى يعنى
> مانتوا خلاص الفراق كان بينكم يعنى مفيش معنى للوداع بينكم
> وكمان تقطع تعاملك معاها علشان اتجوزت...
> يعنى لو حصل بينكم فراق وانتهى الحب بينكم ممكن تتعامل معاها علشان هى مرتبطتش ولا اتجوزت ؟؟؟ :boxing::act19:*​



*ههههههههههههههههه
بلاش اتكلم انا يا مرمر عشان الدنيا ماتخربش​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



esambraveheart قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> بلاش اتكلم انا يا مرمر عشان الدنيا ماتخربش​*



*هههههههههههههههههههه
أيوة صح كده يا عصام:smile01
انت كده جبت من الاخر :act23:*​​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> أيوة صح كده يا عصام:smile01
> انت كده جبت من الاخر :act23:*​​





ليه يا مرمر تصادري على حرية اخونا عصام..؟؟؟

ماتسيبيه يتكلم ويقول رأيه بكل حريه..

ولا هو لازم رأيك انتي يس ههههههههههههههههههه




> ايه الكلام ده يا تونى...!!!
> يعنى ايه تودعها يعنى هتودعها فى ليلة فرحها ازااااااااى يعنى
> مانتوا خلاص الفراق كان بينكم يعنى مفيش معنى للوداع بينكم
> وكمان تقطع تعاملك معاها علشان اتجوزت...
> يعنى لو حصل بينكم فراق وانتهى الحب بينكم ممكن تتعامل معاها علشان هى مرتبطتش ولا اتجوزت ؟؟؟



انا ملاحظ ان مرمر غيرت رأيها الاولاني.. وبقت في صف عصام ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*



ليه يا مرمر تصادري على حرية اخونا عصام..؟؟؟

ماتسيبيه يتكلم ويقول رأيه بكل حريه..

ولا هو لازم رأيك انتي يس ههههههههههههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


واضــــــــــح طبعا أن المحامى جاى يهدى النفوس...
يا ساتر ههههههههههههه
عصام لو عايز يقول رأيه مش محتاج ده البيت بيته طبعا
البيت بيتك يا عصام ههههههههههه




انا ملاحظ ان مرمر غيرت رأيها الاولاني.. وبقت في صف عصام​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا أنت ملاحظتك غلط بقى...
أنا متفقة مع تونى بأنه يروح أوك 
لكن السبب اللى هيروح علشانه هو اللى انا مش متفقة عليه *​


----------



## esambraveheart (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*



			عصام لو عايز يقول رأيه مش محتاج ده البيت بيته طبعا
البيت بيتك يا عصام ههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ..ماهو باين يا مرمر...انتي هاتقوليلي
يظهر ان "البيت بيتك" دي بقت كلمة السر 
عموما انا كشفت علي كلمة "البيت بيتك" في القاموس و لقيت معاني كتيره قوي منها : ورينا عرض كتافك...ما تقطعش الجوابات...ما توريناش وشك هنا تاني....لو عتبت هنا تاني هانكسر رجلك...حل عن كتافي و اطلع من دماغي...اركن علي جنب...بلاش انت...شويه لو سمحت...يارب تتوه و انت جاي في السكه
الصراحه كلها معاني جميله و تدل علي عمق المحبه الاخويه اللي بينا...مش كده يا مرمر؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*



ورينا عرض كتافك...ما تقطعش الجوابات...ما توريناش وشك هنا تاني....لو عتبت هنا تاني هانكسر رجلك...حل عن كتافي و اطلع من دماغي...اركن علي جنب...بلاش انت...شويه لو سمحت...يارب تتوه و انت جاي في السكه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
يااااااااااااه بقى كل دى معانى لكلمة البيت بيتك !!
ايه ده ايه ده...
بقى دى أخرتها يعنى :t32: وأنا اللى بقول للمحامى 
أن البيت بيتك :t32:
يااااااااساتر انت قلبك أسود ياد انت 
أجرى بقى وورينى عرض كتافك بجد ههههههههههههه




الصراحه كلها معاني جميله و تدل علي عمق المحبه الاخويه اللي بينا...مش كده يا مرمر؟؟؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


تدل على عمق المحبة الاخوية اللى كـــــــــــــانت بيينا بقى 
انت نسيت ولا ايه...
مطمرش فيك كده انى عيدت عليك ههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ماشى *​


----------



## esambraveheart (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*



			مطمرش فيك كده انى عيدت عليك ههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ماشى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بس عشان تعرفي ان انا بيطمر فيا

و عشان كده جاى مخصوص اقول لك:

كل سنه و انتي طيبه يا مرمر بمناسبة عيد ميلادك ال67  و عقبال ميت سنه

ههههههههه​*


----------



## esambraveheart (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*مش برضه 67  و اللا اكتر ؟؟؟؟
اااااه  يا عفرييييته....خايفه  من الحسد؟؟؟؟

ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



esambraveheart قال:


> *
> 
> بس عشان تعرفي ان انا بيطمر فيا
> 
> ...



*أحم أحم 
67 مين ياااااااد أنت ؟ 
هما كلهم كام سنة بس هههههههههههههه
لا مش بخاف من الحسد يا عصام 
وكفيااااااك كده بقى وخاف على نفسك شوية 
أخرتك مش حلوة هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



ايه يا جماعه بس ..احنا جايين نهدي النفوس

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قول رأيك يا عصام بكل صراحه..انت في منتدى ديمقراطي جداااااا

وماتزعليش يامرمر على كلمة 67 سنه ديه

مافرقتش سنه ولا سنتين

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## esambraveheart (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *أحم أحم
> 67 مين ياااااااد أنت ؟
> هما كلهم كام سنة بس هههههههههههههه
> لا مش بخاف من الحسد يا عصام
> ...



*طب ياللا حالن بالن بالن هنوا ابو الفصاض
هايكون عيض ميلاضه الليله اصعد الاعياض
ماطهنوا ابو الفصاض​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*هههههههههههههههههههه
يابنى يا محامى أنت 
انت على طول كده جاى تهدى النفوس :blush2::blush2:
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيـــــــل 
ايه مفرقتش سنة ولا اتنين دى !! 
على العموم مردودة لك انت والواد عصام ده 
لما اناااااااا كده امال انتم اااااايه !!
ماشى يا جدو محامى انت وجدو عصام ليكم يوم *​[/CENTER][/COLOR][/SIZE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



esambraveheart قال:


> *طب ياللا حالن بالن بالن هنوا ابو الفصاض
> هايكون عيض ميلاضه الليله اصعد الاعياض
> ماطهنوا ابو الفصاض​*


*
بالن بالن......
انت منين بالظبط يابنى :t17: 
هههههههههه*​


----------



## esambraveheart (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*

marmar_maroo قال:



هههههههههههههههههههه
يابنى يا محامى أنت 
انت على طول كده جاى تهدى النفوس :blush2::blush2:
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيـــــــل 
ايه مفرقتش سنة ولا اتنين دى !! 
على العموم مردودة لك انت والواد عصام ده 
لما اناااااااا كده امال انتم اااااايه !!
ماشى يا جدو محامى انت وجدو عصام ليكم يوم ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**[/QUOTE]
هو مين اللي جدو ده؟؟؟؟
لا يا مرمر مش معني اني باجاملك و باقول ان عندك 67 سنه انك تقولي عليا جدو؟؟؟
انا ما رضيتش اقول ان سنك الحقيقي 76 مش 67 عشان ما انكدشي عليكي
في عيد ميلادك 
و بعدين انا اصغر منك ب37 سنه [/CENTER]*[/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## محامي مسيحي (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



esambraveheart قال:


> *​*


*
هو مين اللي جدو ده؟؟؟؟
لا يا مرمر مش معني اني باجاملك و باقول ان عندك 67 سنه انك تقولي عليا جدو؟؟؟
انا ما رضيتش اقول ان سنك الحقيقي 76 مش 67 عشان ما انكدشي عليكي
في عيد ميلادك 
و بعدين انا اصغر منك ب37 سنه​*[/QUOTE]



لا يا عصام.. الحق لازم يتقال..

هي عندها 77 سنه 

وشهادة ميلادها عندي في المكتب

بالاماره.. عيد ميلادها يوم 29 فبراير

بتحتفل بيه كل اربع سنين

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



> هو مين اللي جدو ده؟؟؟؟
> لا يا مرمر مش معني اني باجاملك و باقول ان عندك 67 سنه انك تقولي عليا جدو؟؟؟
> انا ما رضيتش اقول ان سنك الحقيقي 76 مش 67 عشان ما انكدشي عليكي
> في عيد ميلادك
> و بعدين انا اصغر منك ب37 سنه​





> لا يا عصام.. الحق لازم يتقال..
> 
> هي عندها 77 سنه
> 
> ...



*:t32::t32::t32:
أيــــــــــــه ده !! 
ده النمل طلعله لسان يا ولااااااااد 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة يا عصام انت اللى جدو انت وجدو المحامى
وخالينااااااااااا ساكتين بقى !!
كل واحد يدخل على ملفه الشخصى ويشوفه سنه كام 
يا جدو منك لــــه olling:
علشان تعرفوا بس انى صغنونة بالنسبة لكم :yahoo:
هههههههههههههههه
سامحهم يااااااااارب*​


----------



## caro/كارو (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

طبعا هاروح و لا كأن فى حاجه لان بدام افترقنا فهذا يعنى ان ربنا شيلى انسان احسن منه


----------



## emy (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

_لا طبعا مش هروح فرحه _
_بس لو قالى او عزمنى اكيد هكلمه واقوله مبروك_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



caro/كارو قال:


> طبعا هاروح و لا كأن فى حاجه لان بدام افترقنا فهذا يعنى ان ربنا شيلى انسان احسن منه



ميرسى أوى لرأيك يا كركورة 

وبعدين مين ده اللى يقدر يسيب العسل دى !!

لو عمل كده معاكى بس أدينى خبر 

وسيبى الباقى عليـــــا أنا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع يا حبيبى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



emy قال:


> _لا طبعا مش هروح فرحه _
> _بس لو قالى او عزمنى اكيد هكلمه واقوله مبروك_​



ميرسى لرأيك يا إيمى 

بــــــــــس...

أنتى مش هتقبلنى على نفسك أنك تروحى 

أزاى بقى هتقبلنى أنك تكلميــــه ؟؟؟

ماهو معنى أنك مش هتروحى أنك رافضة انك 

تتعاملى معاه يبقى ازاى بقى ممكن تكلميه 

علشان تقوليله مبروووك ؟؟؟ 

نورتى الموضوع يا قمر​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

*:smil13: حروح واغنلها اعزرينى فى يوم زفافك مقدرتش افرح زيهم هههههههههههههههه
على فكرة لموضوع حصل معيا  واعتقد لو هى رضيت بحد تانى يبقى مش بتحبنى  وعشان انا بحبها رحت وقلتلها الف مبروك لانى بحبها على اد المى على اد من حفرح لفرحها  لانى  لو كرتها وكده يبقى فى الاصل مكونتش بحبها  واخدنى الكبرياء لانى لو  كرهتها عشان اخدت  واحد غيرى  يبقى انا انانى ومش بحب الا نفسى  والى بيحب مش حيعرف يكره 
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> *:smil13: حروح واغنلها اعزرينى فى يوم زفافك مقدرتش افرح زيهم هههههههههههههههه
> على فكرة لموضوع حصل معيا  واعتقد لو هى رضيت بحد تانى يبقى مش بتحبنى  وعشان انا بحبها رحت وقلتلها الف مبروك لانى بحبها على اد المى على اد من حفرح لفرحها  لانى  لو كرتها وكده يبقى فى الاصل مكونتش بحبها  واخدنى الكبرياء لانى لو  كرهتها عشان اخدت  واحد غيرى  يبقى انا انانى ومش بحب الا نفسى  والى بيحب مش حيعرف يكره
> *​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه

حلووووووووووة منك يا بليز حكاية الاغنية دى 

رأيك جميل أوى :mus13::mus13:

وأنا متفقة معاك جدا 

وخصوصا فى الأغنية دى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع 

ومبروك على العضوية المباركة 
​


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

_طبعا مش هروح ده شيء طبيعى بس هتمنلها كل السعاده ومن قلبى طبعا​_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

ميرسى يا تونى لرأيك...

ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## rosemary84 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

انا فى اعتقادى ان الموضوع خلص وخلاص انا حصلت معايا بس انا اللى اتجوزت الاول وما حبتش اطلع له لسانى واغيظه ما عزمتوش وكمان هو اتجوز وماعزمنيش عرفت من بره بعد كده بس الحكاية بتبقى حساسة جدا يعنى انا متزوجة عن حب واقتناع بس ماكنتش اقدر اعمل كده​


----------



## rosemary84 (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

انا فى اعتقادى ان الموضوع خلص وخلاص انا حصلت معايا بس انا اللى اتجوزت الاول وما حبتش اطلع له لسانى واغيظه ما عزمتوش وكمان هو اتجوز وماعزمنيش عرفت من بره بعد كده بس الحكاية بتبقى حساسة جدا يعنى انا متزوجة عن حب واقتناع بس ماكنتش اقدر اعمل كده​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل سوف تحضر..؟؟ زفاف حبيبك او حبيبتك ..؟؟*

ميرسى أوى يا روز لرأيك...

وربنا يسعدك فى حياتك يا حبيبتى ​


----------



## Kiril (8 نوفمبر 2008)

علي جثتي


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*هل ستحضر (سؤال ادخل رد )*

*سلام ونعمة يا اصحابي
طبعا" اغلبنا مر بقصة حب وفشلت او خطوبة ومحصلش نصيب او  00000
الموضوع دة سؤال كل اللي يدخل يجاوب علية من فضلكم 
هل ستحضر زفاف من احببت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يلا شباب بدي اسمع رايكم كلكم
بس رجا"بدون غلط علشان انا نزلت السؤال دة في منتدي اخر بتاع كنيستي وعضو زميل كان ردة
دا انا اول في الكنيسة اللي فيها الزفاف والمعازيم والكهنة وتم فصلة من المنتدي وانا اتضايقت 
من انة اتطرد بسبب اجابتة علي سؤالي
اوكي يلا منتظرة ردودكم​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل ستحضر (سؤال ادخل رد )*

سوري كنت بكتب بسرعة وغلطت هو كتب دا انا احرق الكنيسة اللي فيها الزفاف والكهنة والمعازيم


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل ستحضر (سؤال ادخل رد )*

*اكيد لو كنت بحب الشخص ده اوى اكيد هتمناله السعادة 

مع الانسانة الى يختارها قلبة وادعيلهم ان ربنا يوفقهم ويهنيهم ببعض 

واكيد هيكون عنددى ثقة 

ان المر الى يختاره لى الرب افضل من المر الى بختارة لنفسى 

واثق ان ربنا هيعوضنى بالافضل والانسب ليا وبجد سوال جرى جدا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل ستحضر (سؤال ادخل رد )*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *اكيد لو كنت بحب الشخص ده اوى اكيد هتمناله السعادة
> 
> مع الانسانة الى يختارها قلبة وادعيلهم ان ربنا يوفقهم ويهنيهم ببعض
> 
> ...



*ردك جميل جدا يا انجي يا حبيبتي بس انتي مقولتيش هتحضري ولالئة​*


----------



## Rosetta (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي يا مرمر على الموضوع الجريء دا..
بس انا هموت لو شفت انه حبيبي في الكنيسة واقفة جنبيه عروس تانية غيري ...
و الله صعبة قوي.. و انا استغربت من بعض الاعضاء الذين اجابوا بنعم انهم سوف يحضرون الاكليل..و يفرحون ..
اين هي الحياة التي رسمها هاذان الحبيبان معا؟؟؟ اهكذا يستسلم كل منهما ؟؟*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*هل تحضر زفاف من احببت*

لكل شخص قصة حب عاش فيها 

وتعايش معها بكل تفاصيلها 

واحداثها 

ضحك منها ايااااااااام 

وبكى منها بعض الاحيان 

وسعد بهاااا وحلق في عالم المحبين اياما وليالي 

ورسم خطوطا للحظات اللقاء

وكتب فيها أجمل ما قيل بالحب 

وخط على الورق الشعر والنثر للمحب 

ولكن ......!!!


بعضنا ختم هذه القصه باجمل النهايات 

وبعضنا انتهى حبه بالفراق 

وبزواج الحبيب ... من شخص اخر 

أو بفقدان الامل من الزواج بالمحبوب

سؤالي هو؟؟ 

اذا دعتك حبيبتك او حبيبك الى حضور زواجها او زواجه !!..؟؟ هل ستحضر ؟؟


وبرر موقفك اذا رفضت واذكر السبب اذا وافقت على الحضور ؟؟


(( هنا أتحدث عن الحب الصادق الطاهر العفوي ))


بانتظار مشاركاتكم وآرائكم ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحضر زفاف من احببت*

*بصى يا كركر هو سؤال صعب ومحتاج تفكير انا هروح اه لو دعانى اروح اضرب العروسة او احرق دمها وامشى ههههههههههه لا بهزر انا هروح عادى واباركله واحاول اقنع نفسى ان ده نصيب وربنا مش كاتب ان احنا نكون مع بعض بس ​*


----------



## kalimooo (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحضر زفاف من احببت*

ساحضر لاودعها الوداع الخير ولو من بعيد
شكرااااا على الموضوع اخت كيريا
سلام المسيح​


----------



## vetaa (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحضر زفاف من احببت*

*بصراحه رأيي (متحضرش او ميحضرش)*
*لان اصعب حاجة هتبقى على الطرف التانى*
*لما يلاقى حلم عمره قدامه مع حد غيره*
*بس شئ صعب جدا انا شوفت الموقف ده فى خطوبه صاحبتى*
*وحببها راح البنت قعدت تعيط بالذمه يبقى ده كلام*

*انا رأيي يقتنعواا انهم مش نصيب بعض*
*وكل واحد يشوف ربنا كاتبلة اية ونصيبه ايه*
*ويتمناله السعاده من بعييد*
*ده لوكانوا بيحبوا بعض حقيقى*

*ميرسى على الموضوع جميييييييييل بجد*


----------



## Rosetta (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحضر زفاف من احببت*

*انا بالنسبة اللي اموت لو شفت حبيبي واقف في يوم زفافه  مع واحدة تانية غيري...و الله صعبة قوي..
و مرسي على الموضوع كيريا.. *


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحضر زفاف من احببت*



vetaa قال:


> *بصراحه رأيي (متحضرش او ميحضرش)*
> *لان اصعب حاجة هتبقى على الطرف التانى*
> *لما يلاقى حلم عمره قدامه مع حد غيره*
> *بس شئ صعب جدا انا شوفت الموقف ده فى خطوبه صاحبتى*
> ...




*لتاني مرة فيتا تقول نفس الكلام اللي كنت هقوله...
شكراااااااااا كيري ربنا معاكي
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحضر زفاف من احببت*



bent el3dra قال:


> *بصى يا كركر هو سؤال صعب ومحتاج تفكير انا هروح اه لو دعانى اروح اضرب العروسة او احرق دمها وامشى ههههههههههه لا بهزر انا هروح عادى واباركله واحاول اقنع نفسى ان ده نصيب وربنا مش كاتب ان احنا نكون مع بعض بس ​*



دة كلام لكن ساعه الموقف تبقى مشقادرة تمسكى نفسك من العياط صدقينى 
ميرسى لمشاركتك​


----------



## veronika (23 نوفمبر 2008)

_السؤال ده صعب اوي  
و بجد الموقف ده صعب جدا جدا جدا
صدقيني مش عارفه ارد لاني لو حضرت فده هيبقى موقف مؤلم اوي بالنسبه لي و المشكله الاكبر لو كان في قرابه او معرفه و العائله كلها رايحه و انا اضطريت اروح حقيقي موقف صعب جدا و الموقف يبقى اسوا لو الحب ده كان من طرف واحد واللي بتحبه ده مش حاسس بيكي اصلا و مش فارقه معاه
بس هحاول احضر و اتمنى له السعاده 
و يكون عندي ثقه في ربنا انه ده خير لي حتى لو انا شيفاه جرح و الم
وميرسي اوي على السؤال الجامد ده
ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## nekol (25 نوفمبر 2008)

اولا الموضوع عسول وظريف اوى
 اما بقى انا عن نفسى هروح ومش بس هروح لا هفضل اضحك وارقص وافرح لان اللى ميقدرش حبى ميستهلش دمعى ولازم يعرف ان الغرض اللى كان نفسه يحصل عليه من حضورى مش هيطوله مهما عمل لا ومش بس كده كمان هجبلهم هديه جواز وكأنى معرفهمش يعنى شوية فرس على حبه غيظ كده وافهمو انو لو لف الدنيا كلها مش هيلاقى وحده يقارنها بيا وانو ياعينى ادبس فى وحده على قده وانو مفيش اى وجه مقارنه بينى وبينها ومش غرور هو اللى بدأ يستحمل


----------



## الامير الحزين (26 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل  ومين فينا لم يتعرض لهذا الموقف  ناس كتير تعرضت لهذا الموقف  بس ان راى مختلف شوية عن باقى الاعضاء
حكاية احضر الاكليل او لا  تتوقف على سبب الفراق
بمعنى لو كان الفراق مش بايدى ولا بايدها مش هحضر الاكليل لانى هكون حزين لانى هشوف حلمى بيموت قدامى عيونى ومش قادر انقذة لكن جوايا  اتمتنى السعادة لها مثل ماكنت هسعدها اتمنى انى الشخص الاخر يسعدها   
اما لو الفراق بايدها وهى اللى اختارت سوف احضر الاكليل وانا سعيد  لم اكدب عليكم واقول سعيد من الداخل لكن قدامها وقدام الجميع هكون سعيد  وبنظرة منى وابتسامة تعبر انها هى الخاسرة لحبى وتعرف ذلك بعد التجربة وفى مثل بيقول مش هتعرف قيمتى ياطيرى غير لما تجرب غيرى


----------



## rana1981 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*أي دا يا مرمر بصراحة مارح جاوب لانه الموضوع فتحلي جروحاتي واكتأبت الله يسامحك بئا انا ليش فتحت هالموضوع من عند الصبح 
ممكن اجاوب بعدين بس مو هلا​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

لو عزمنى على فرحه اكيد هروح 
لكن من غير ما يقولى ويعزمنى معتقدش
ميرسى يا مرمر على الموضوع​


----------



## bebboo2 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*اولا بشكرك علي طلبك للصراحه 
لان الصراحه راحه  لانها مهما كانت الصراحه بتجرح لاكن اريح لان هذا الموضوع حدث معي ولكن تقبلته بمحبة هو ان الا خت التي كنت اميل لها عاطفيا  اتصلت بي وقامت بدعوتي علي حضور زفافها  تقبلت الدعوة  ولكن بشعور من داخلي بالمرارة والحزن ولكن قمت بالاتصال بها بالتليفون  وباركتلها وتمنيت لها السعادة وهدوان السر 
 اخوكم صاحب القلب الحزين samuel ​*


----------



## tota_ms (29 نوفمبر 2008)

**


----------



## tota_ms (29 نوفمبر 2008)

هو بصراحة موضوع حساس
وأنا رأيى من رأى الاخت مرمر
وأنا ممكن اتعرض للموقف دا قريب 
صلوا لأجلى أنى أتخطى محنتى 
أختكم /tota_ms


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> علي جثتي



*ههههههههه ونعم الجواب يا كيرو :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي يا مرمر على الموضوع الجريء دا..
> بس انا هموت لو شفت انه حبيبي في الكنيسة واقفة جنبيه عروس تانية غيري ...
> و الله صعبة قوي.. و انا استغربت من بعض الاعضاء الذين اجابوا بنعم انهم سوف يحضرون الاكليل..و يفرحون ..
> اين هي الحياة التي رسمها هاذان الحبيبان معا؟؟؟ اهكذا يستسلم كل منهما ؟؟*



*ماهى يا روز الحياة اللى اترسمت دى خلاص أنتهت..!!

لو الشخص تفهم ان الموضوع أنتهى خالص صدقينى يحضر عادى 

شكرا لرأيك ياروز*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تحضر زفاف من احببت*



bishoragheb قال:


> *لتاني مرة فيتا تقول نفس الكلام اللي كنت هقوله...
> شكراااااااااا كيري ربنا معاكي
> صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
> ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
> بيشو​*



*أنت ماشى تتجسس عليها البنية يابيشو ؟ :hlp:*​


----------



## farou2 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

طبعا اروح احضر العرس فلا داعى لينقلب الجب عداوة اذا افترقنا ولو اكراها وهذا لن ينقص من رجولتي ولن يهين كرامتها بل بالعكس دليل رقي ونضج فإن لم نكن احباب نكون اصدقاء بحيث لا نشعر بالحقد وننزل من مستوى الحبيبين الى الاخوين اخ واخت صديق وصديقة لا عدو وعدوة لماذا؟ والرب معكم


----------



## zama (4 ديسمبر 2008)

لو حبيبتى عزمتنى يوم فرحها    مش هروح  لانى مش هقدر اشوفها مع راجل تانى 

 بالنسبة لى  انا استحالة هسيب الحب الكبير  اللى بينى وبينها  واروح اتجوز انسانة تانية لاى سبب من الاسباب وبالتالى مش هيكون فى فرح لى من غيرها وبالتالى فى الحالة دى هتكون هى العروسة مش بنت من المعازيم
شكرا للموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## shnownow (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مش عارف ارد عليكى مرمر الموضوع بصراحه فى منتهى الصعوبه
ازاى هحضر زفاف شخص كنت اتمنى يكون ليا واكون ليه ده شيى مش ممكن ابدا لان ما حدش هيقدر يحتمل  الموقف موضوعك ممتاز فعلا بس صعب جدا صلى لاجلى
يكون معاكى ما يكون عليكى


----------

